# Multiple RTMP outputs plugin



## sorayuki (May 17, 2020)

sorayuki submitted a new resource:

Multiple RTMP outputs plugin - a plugin to streaming to multiple RTMP servers with shared or standalone encoders



> This is a plugin to streaming to multiple RTMP servers concurrently.
> It's able to share encoders with main output of OBS to save CPU power.
> It can also use standalone encoders with basic configuration (bitrate)
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## pkv (May 17, 2020)

Hey, very very nice job.   I had started work along these lines exactly but you've beat me.


----------



## andreaugusti7 (May 17, 2020)

Estou procurando esse fluxo múltiplo por muito tempo, então não ficarei claro onde eu extraio ou aquivo, em qual diretorio? desde já agradeço.


----------



## andreaugusti7 (May 17, 2020)

[QUOTE = "pkv, postagem: 458934, membro: 75793"]
Ei, trabalho muito, muito bom. Eu comecei a trabalhar exatamente nesse sentido, mas você me venceu.
[/CITAR]
boa tarde, vc conseguiu instalar, estou com dificuldades, nao consegui.


----------



## Verner (May 17, 2020)

Hello! The idea is cool. But I have two video cards. One game, the second for encoding the stream. In the plugin I really need a choice of a video card through which it will work. Because by default it runs on the game-card, but I do not need it.


----------



## Mdowdy1989 (May 17, 2020)

pkv said:


> Hey, very very nice job.   I had started work along these lines exactly but you've beat me.


 
Any help for a newbie to install this and to get it running? I'm not real good at Chinese! Have no clue!


----------



## Luis Bordis (May 17, 2020)

Instale el plugin pero no encuentro ningún menú o opción para probarlo.


----------



## Donnypowa (May 18, 2020)

please I need It For IOS .
Help Me .. Thanks from italy.


----------



## rhanflly (May 18, 2020)

Por favor alguém me ajude não estou conseguindo instalar aqui...
Obrigado do Brasil.


----------



## rhanflly (May 18, 2020)

[QUOTE = "andreaugusti7, postagem: 458964, membro: 251200"]
Estou procurando esse fluxo múltiplo por muito tempo, então não ficarei claro onde eu extraio ou aquivo, em qual diretorio? desde já agradeço.
[/CITAR]


Eu também gostaria de saber?, Porque eu já mudei para a pasta pluins e nada acontece no meu obs 25.0.8


----------



## yo2_man (May 18, 2020)

stuck for instalation :( any idea how to ? try to put the extract files into obs instalation folder but nothing happened


----------



## fenghuyu (May 18, 2020)

牛皮牛皮


----------



## sorayuki (May 18, 2020)

andreaugusti7 said:


> [QUOTE = "pkv, postagem: 458934, membro: 75793"]
> Ei, trabalho muito, muito bom. Eu comecei a trabalhar exatamente nesse sentido, mas você me venceu.
> [/CITAR]
> boa tarde, vc conseguiu instalar, estou com dificuldades, nao consegui.





Mdowdy1989 said:


> Any help for a newbie to install this and to get it running? I'm not real good at Chinese! Have no clue!





Luis Bordis said:


> Instale el plugin pero no encuentro ningún menú o opción para probarlo.





rhanflly said:


> [QUOTE = "andreaugusti7, postagem: 458964, membro: 251200"]
> Estou procurando esse fluxo múltiplo por muito tempo, então não ficarei claro onde eu extraio ou aquivo, em qual diretorio? desde já agradeço.
> [/CITAR]
> 
> ...





yo2_man said:


> stuck for instalation :( any idea how to ? try to put the extract files into obs instalation folder but nothing happened



Install guide:


----------



## yo2_man (May 18, 2020)

sorayuki said:


> Install guide:
> 
> View attachment 56252
> 
> ...



is that folder "bin" ?


----------



## sorayuki (May 18, 2020)

yo2_man said:


> is that folder "bin" ?


No, it's C:\Program Files\obs-studio if you uses installed version.
You may extract to a temp directory then copy files into OBS install directory to pass Windows's UAC limitation.


----------



## sorayuki (May 18, 2020)

Donnypowa said:


> please I need It For IOS .
> Help Me .. Thanks from italy.


There may be some chance that the source code compiled in macOS because I think I didn't call any windows-specified functions in source code. But I have no apple computer to have a try.


----------



## rhanflly (May 18, 2020)

infelizmente não estou conseguindo instalar esse plugin :/


----------



## rhanflly (May 18, 2020)

alguém pode me ajudar, alguém que tenha conseguido!


----------



## bigmike333 (May 18, 2020)

yo2_man said:


> is that folder "bin" ?


Need more clarification. I have extracted the zip to its own folder. Please be specific which directory to copy this folder to. Do I put it into the parent folder for OBS Studio? How do you find the multi stream window once it is installed in your OBS? Settings menu?


----------



## rhanflly (May 18, 2020)

[QUOTE = "bigmike333, postagem: 459167, membro: 240603"]
Precisa de mais esclarecimentos. Eu extraí o zip para sua própria pasta. Por favor, seja específico em qual diretório copiar esta pasta. Coloco na pasta pai do OBS Studio? Como você encontra a janela de fluxo múltiplo depois de instalada no seu OBS? Menu de configurações?
[/CITAR]
estou com a mesma dificuldade, pois eu add lá e no programa obs não aparece nada.


----------



## rhanflly (May 18, 2020)

sorayuki said:


> Install guide:
> 
> View attachment 56252
> 
> ...


mano muito obrigado, após varias tentativas eu consegui muito obrigado mesmo.


----------



## stormyjw (May 18, 2020)

Thank you for creating this plugin! My streaming provider requires an authentication username and password. I don't see that as an option on your plugin


----------



## sorayuki (May 18, 2020)

stormyjw said:


> Thank you for creating this plugin! My streaming provider requires an authentication username and password. I don't see that as an option on your plugin


I have replied your issue ticket.
I can't have it tested, could you give me a hand?


----------



## rhanflly (May 18, 2020)

Testei o plug-in, mas meu PC e o obs ficaram muito pesados, o obs consumiu muita RAM, diminuindo a velocidade do meu sistema, tentando otimizar o uso da RAM seria uma boa coisa para futuras atualizações.


----------



## cyclonmaster (May 19, 2020)

sorayuki said:


> Install guide:
> 
> View attachment 56252
> 
> ...


I already put all the files in correct location. Now, how to continue? I cannot see the stream setting as per screnshoot. I only had obs default setting here.

edit:
nevermind. just found it at top left of the screen.


----------



## SpkBrkEng_jp (May 19, 2020)

This plugin is great.
I want a more compact user interface.


----------



## RichieTee (May 19, 2020)

pkv said:


> Hey, very very nice job.   I had started work along these lines exactly but you've beat me.


You can continue with your development , the more options the merrier


----------



## Luis Bordis (May 21, 2020)

Lo estuve probando y funciona perfecto!!!


----------



## Donnypowa (May 21, 2020)

is not good for macbook. 
the bin folder not exist.
please help.


----------



## sorayuki (May 21, 2020)

Donnypowa said:


> is not good for macbook.
> the bin folder not exist.
> please help.


macOS is not supported. I have no apple computer.


----------



## jjdeprisco (May 22, 2020)

Do we have clarification on there being a MacOS version of this?


----------



## I3ordo (May 23, 2020)

other then the preview or program, Can it send a specific scene with audio sources?


----------



## DanielRios549 (May 25, 2020)

What is the difference from this plugin to the one "developed" by Pascom? It seems to be the same plugin, and everybody here in Brasil thinks Pascom itself developed them...


----------



## sorayuki (May 25, 2020)

DanielRios549 said:


> What is the difference from this plugin to the one "developed" by Pascom? It seems to be the same plugin, and everybody here in Brasil thinks Pascom itself developed them...


Do you mean this fork?








						GitHub - Eonassis/obs-multi-rtmp at patch-1
					

OBS ≧ 25.0用複数サイト同時配信プラグイン. Contribute to Eonassis/obs-multi-rtmp development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




There is also an argument towards this








						rotate just one output by 90 degrees, · Issue #14 · sorayuki/obs-multi-rtmp
					

rotate just one output by 90 degrees, there are platforms like instagram, that the video should be rotated, so that it stays in full screen.




					github.com


----------



## welly huang (May 26, 2020)

sorayuki said:


> No, it's C:\Program Files\obs-studio if you uses installed version.
> You may extract to a temp directory then copy files into OBS install directory to pass Windows's UAC limitation.


plz help me
I don't know what's wrong
I have extracted the zip and put it into like that.
if you have any ideal plz tell me.thx


----------



## sorayuki (May 27, 2020)

welly huang said:


> plz help me
> I don't know what's wrong
> I have extracted the zip and put it into like that.
> if you have any ideal plz tell me.thx
> ...


it's possible plugin widget is in wrong place e.g. left top of screen. check menu "view - dock" if new menu item added. Or you can upload a copy of obs logfile.


----------



## adriano martins (May 27, 2020)

não consegui instalar, alguem pode me ajudar


----------



## franciscosta (May 27, 2020)

If using a transmission through OBS and another transmission through the Plugin is there a difference?


----------



## welly huang (May 27, 2020)

sorayuki said:


> it's possible plugin widget is in wrong place e.g. left top of screen. check menu "view - dock" if new menu item added. Or you can upload a copy of obs logfile.


thx for your reply 
I can't found new item from menu view - dock
so i upload log  file
Could you confirm it for me
What i did wrong
Or you have other ideas
Thank you so much for helping out



01:32:35.535: CoInitializeEx succeeded: 0x00000001
01:32:35.535: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700K CPU @ 4.20GHz
01:32:35.535: CPU Speed: 4200MHz
01:32:35.535: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 8
01:32:35.535: Physical Memory: 32628MB Total, 28885MB Free
01:32:35.535: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 18362 (release: 1903; revision: 836; 64-bit)
01:32:35.535: Running as administrator: false
01:32:35.535: Aero is Enabled (Aero is always on for windows 8 and above)
01:32:35.535: Windows 10 Gaming Features:
01:32:35.535:     Game Bar: Off
01:32:35.535:     Game DVR: Off
01:32:35.535:     Game DVR Background Recording: Off
01:32:35.535:     Game Mode: Off
01:32:35.536: Sec. Software Status:
01:32:35.537: 
01:32:35.537: 
01:32:35.537: 
01:32:35.537: 
01:32:35.538: Current Date/Time: 2020-05-27, 01:32:35
01:32:35.538: Browser Hardware Acceleration: true
01:32:35.538: Portable mode: false
01:32:35.937: OBS 25.0.1 (64-bit, windows)
01:32:35.937: ---------------------------------
01:32:35.941: ---------------------------------
01:32:35.941: audio settings reset:
01:32:35.941:     samples per sec: 44100
01:32:35.941:     speakers:        2
01:32:35.942: ---------------------------------
01:32:35.942: Initializing D3D11...
01:32:35.942: Available Video Adapters: 
01:32:35.944:     Adapter 0: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti
01:32:35.944:       Dedicated VRAM: 3077570560
01:32:35.944:       Shared VRAM:    4222031872
01:32:35.944:       Driver Version: 26.21.14.4587
01:32:35.944:       output 0: pos={0, 0}, size={3440, 1440}, attached=true, refresh=60, name=Acer X34 P
01:32:35.944:     Adapter 1: Intel(R) HD Graphics 630
01:32:35.944:       Dedicated VRAM: 134217728
01:32:35.944:       Shared VRAM:    4222031872
01:32:35.944:       Driver Version: 25.20.100.6374
01:32:35.945:       output 0: pos={3440, -7}, size={1920, 1080}, attached=true, refresh=60, name=LG IPS FULLHD
01:32:35.946: Loading up D3D11 on adapter NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti (0)
01:32:35.994: D3D11 loaded successfully, feature level used: b000
01:32:35.994: DXGI increase maximum frame latency success
01:32:35.994: D3D11 GPU priority setup failed (not admin?)
01:32:36.320: ---------------------------------
01:32:36.320: video settings reset:
01:32:36.320:     base resolution:   1920x1080
01:32:36.320:     output resolution: 1280x720
01:32:36.320:     downscale filter:  Bicubic
01:32:36.320:     fps:               30/1
01:32:36.320:     format:            NV12
01:32:36.320:     YUV mode:          601/Partial
01:32:36.320: NV12 texture support enabled
01:32:36.321: Audio monitoring device:
01:32:36.321:     name: 預設裝置
01:32:36.321:     id: default
01:32:36.321: ---------------------------------
01:32:36.326: [CoreAudio encoder]: Adding CoreAudio AAC encoder
01:32:36.327: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.dll'
01:32:36.357: [AMF] Unable to load 'amfrt64.dll', error code 126.
01:32:36.358: [AMF] AMF Test failed due to one or more errors.
01:32:36.359: Failed to initialize module 'enc-amf.dll'
01:32:36.377: [obs-browser]: Version 2.8.6
01:32:36.380: NVENC supported
01:32:36.391: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-multi-rtmp.dll': Access is denied.
01:32:36.391:  (5)
01:32:36.391: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-multi-rtmp.dll' not loaded
01:32:36.403: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
01:32:36.433: A DeckLink iterator could not be created.  The DeckLink drivers may not be installed
01:32:36.434: No blackmagic support
01:32:36.438: ---------------------------------
01:32:36.438:   Loaded Modules:
01:32:36.438:     win-wasapi.dll
01:32:36.438:     win-mf.dll
01:32:36.438:     win-dshow.dll
01:32:36.438:     win-decklink.dll
01:32:36.438:     win-capture.dll
01:32:36.438:     vlc-video.dll
01:32:36.438:     text-freetype2.dll
01:32:36.438:     rtmp-services.dll
01:32:36.438:     obs-x264.dll
01:32:36.438:     obs-vst.dll
01:32:36.438:     obs-transitions.dll
01:32:36.438:     obs-text.dll
01:32:36.438:     obs-qsv11.dll
01:32:36.438:     obs-outputs.dll
01:32:36.438:     obs-filters.dll
01:32:36.438:     obs-ffmpeg.dll
01:32:36.438:     obs-browser.dll
01:32:36.438:     image-source.dll
01:32:36.438:     frontend-tools.dll
01:32:36.438:     enc-amf.dll
01:32:36.438:     decklink-ouput-ui.dll
01:32:36.438:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
01:32:36.438: ---------------------------------
01:32:36.438: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
01:32:36.443: Service '' not found
01:32:36.444: No scene file found, creating default scene
01:32:36.445: All scene data cleared
01:32:36.445: ------------------------------------------------
01:32:36.468: WASAPI: Device '喇叭 (2- USB PnP Sound Device)' [48000 Hz] initialized
01:32:36.484: WASAPI: Device 'MIDI (VB-Audio Virtual Cable)' [192000 Hz] initialized
01:32:36.484: Switched to scene '場景'
01:32:36.484: Failed to glob scene collections
01:32:36.536: adding 46 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 46 milliseconds (source: 麥克風/輸入音效 1)
01:32:36.536: 
01:33:28.827: Settings changed (general)
01:33:28.827: ------------------------------------------------
01:33:31.055: ==== Shutting down ==================================================
01:33:31.059: Switched to scene '(null)'
01:33:31.059: WASAPI: Device '喇叭 (2- USB PnP Sound Device)' Terminated
01:33:31.063: WASAPI: Device 'MIDI (VB-Audio Virtual Cable)' Terminated
01:33:31.066: All scene data cleared
01:33:31.066: ------------------------------------------------
01:33:31.176: Freeing OBS context data
01:33:31.189: [Scripting] Total detached callbacks: 0
01:33:31.197: == Profiler Results =============================
01:33:31.197: run_program_init: 9548.86 ms
01:33:31.197:  ┣OBSApp::AppInit: 24.371 ms
01:33:31.197:  ┃ ┗OBSApp::InitLocale: 1.785 ms
01:33:31.197:  ┗OBSApp::OBSInit: 9460.14 ms
01:33:31.197:    ┣obs_startup: 2.686 ms
01:33:31.197:    ┗OBSBasic::OBSInit: 9057.92 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┣OBSBasic::InitBasicConfig: 3.791 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┣OBSBasic::ResetAudio: 0.136 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┣OBSBasic::ResetVideo: 379.974 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┣OBSBasic::InitOBSCallbacks: 0.003 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┣OBSBasic::InitHotkeys: 0.037 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┣obs_load_all_modules: 116.659 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(coreaudio-encoder.dll): 3.484 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(decklink-ouput-ui.dll): 0.449 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(enc-amf.dll): 30.123 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(frontend-tools.dll): 2.867 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(image-source.dll): 0.004 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-browser.dll): 0.362 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-ffmpeg.dll): 0.866 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┃ ┃ ┗nvenc_check: 0.829 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-filters.dll): 0.022 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-outputs.dll): 0.01 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-qsv11.dll): 4.922 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-text.dll): 0.233 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-transitions.dll): 0.008 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-vst.dll): 0.001 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(obs-x264.dll): 0.001 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(rtmp-services.dll): 0.019 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(text-freetype2.dll): 0.121 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(vlc-video.dll): 0.031 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(win-capture.dll): 26.137 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(win-decklink.dll): 3.09 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(win-dshow.dll): 1.188 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(win-mf.dll): 0 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┃ ┣obs_init_module(win-wasapi.dll): 0.01 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┃ ┗reset_win32_symbol_paths: 0.112 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┣OBSBasic::ResetOutputs: 5.152 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┣OBSBasic::CreateHotkeys: 0.028 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┣OBSBasic::InitService: 1.213 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┣OBSBasic::InitPrimitives: 0.071 ms
01:33:31.197:      ┗OBSBasic::Load: 39.511 ms
01:33:31.197: obs_hotkey_thread(25 ms): min=0.003 ms, median=0.014 ms, max=0.327 ms, 99th percentile=0.105 ms, 100% below 25 ms
01:33:31.197: audio_thread(Audio): min=0 ms, median=0.087 ms, max=0.283 ms, 99th percentile=0.133 ms
01:33:31.197: obs_graphics_thread(33.3333 ms): min=0.083 ms, median=0.478 ms, max=3.427 ms, 99th percentile=0.692 ms, 100% below 33.333 ms
01:33:31.197:  ┣tick_sources: min=0.001 ms, median=0.012 ms, max=0.076 ms, 99th percentile=0.016 ms
01:33:31.197:  ┣output_frame: min=0.051 ms, median=0.212 ms, max=0.456 ms, 99th percentile=0.283 ms
01:33:31.197:  ┃ ┗gs_context(video->graphics): min=0.05 ms, median=0.211 ms, max=0.455 ms, 99th percentile=0.282 ms
01:33:31.197:  ┃   ┣render_video: min=0.004 ms, median=0.016 ms, max=0.039 ms, 99th percentile=0.028 ms
01:33:31.197:  ┃   ┃ ┗render_main_texture: min=0.003 ms, median=0.011 ms, max=0.027 ms, 99th percentile=0.022 ms
01:33:31.197:  ┃   ┗gs_flush: min=0.046 ms, median=0.192 ms, max=0.436 ms, 99th percentile=0.256 ms
01:33:31.197:  ┗render_displays: min=0 ms, median=0.239 ms, max=3.347 ms, 99th percentile=0.395 ms
01:33:31.197: =================================================
01:33:31.197: == Profiler Time Between Calls ==================
01:33:31.197: obs_hotkey_thread(25 ms): min=25.005 ms, median=25.93 ms, max=26.12 ms, 8.89613% within ±2% of 25 ms (0% lower, 91.1039% higher)
01:33:31.197: obs_graphics_thread(33.3333 ms): min=32.991 ms, median=33.333 ms, max=33.677 ms, 100% within ±2% of 33.333 ms (0% lower, 0% higher)
01:33:31.197: =================================================
01:33:31.204: Number of memory leaks: 0


----------



## welly huang (May 27, 2020)

sorayuki said:


> it's possible plugin widget is in wrong place e.g. left top of screen. check menu "view - dock" if new menu item added. Or you can upload a copy of obs logfile.


lol
Sorry for making a stupid mistake
Thank you for your assistance


----------



## sorayuki (May 27, 2020)

welly huang said:


> lol
> Sorry for making a stupid mistake
> Thank you for your assistance
> View attachment 56737


這個是卡巴斯基殺毒軟體嗎？
我記得以前Windows作業系統帶的安全組件也會將某個版本識別為病毒……


----------



## adriano martins (May 27, 2020)

[QUOTE = "adriano martins, publicação: 461116, membro: 253777"]
Aparece para MIM porem Não Consigo transmitir 


[/ CITAR]


----------



## sorayuki (May 27, 2020)

adriano martins said:


> [QUOTE = "adriano martins, publicação: 461116, membro: 253777"]
> Aparece para MIM porem Não Consigo transmitir View attachment 56745[/ CITAR]


This language is currently not supported. I don't know how to make it English by default... Please change UI language to English and try again.


----------



## franciscosta (May 27, 2020)

adriano martins said:


> não consegui instalar, alguem pode me ajudar


O que acontece? como fez?


----------



## welly huang (May 28, 2020)

sorayuki said:


> 這個是卡巴斯基殺毒軟體嗎？
> 我記得以前Windows作業系統帶的安全組件也會將某個版本識別為病毒……


是的 這是卡巴斯基 我只是沒想到竟然是被他給擋住了
感謝您的耐心回應


----------



## alencarazevedo (May 28, 2020)

Great plugin! Thank you for sharing!
It would be possible add a feature of video rotation (90 degrees)? I'd like to stream on YouTube, Facebook and Instagram, and once my stream has landscape format, it would be great send it to Instagram rotated.


----------



## chepola (May 28, 2020)

The plugin is very good.. 
Congratulations to the developers.

*A nice thing would be to have the "Output Timer". *


----------



## Andre Caleffi (May 28, 2020)

Thanks! This plugin is amazing!
Plans to linux version?


----------



## sorayuki (May 29, 2020)

Andre Caleffi said:


> Thanks! This plugin is amazing!
> Plans to linux version?


There is a pull request of building Linux version. I have no Linux environment at the moment to take a try before merge, and also knowing it's hard to build binary for a various kind of distributations. Would you like to have a look?


----------



## eroyval (May 29, 2020)

Excelente Plugin, gracias por compartirlo, dejo un documento para ayudarte a instalarlo en win 10


----------



## andreaugusti7 (May 29, 2020)

[QUOTE = "adriano martins, publicação: 461116, membro: 253777"]
não consegui instalar, alguem pode me ajudar
[/ CITAR]

TEM Um Novo Lançamento, Veja o ligar https://github.com/sorayuki/obs-multi-rtmp/releases/ 

Copiar essas 2 massas dentro desse caminho
C: \ Arquivos de Programas \ obs-studio


----------



## andreaugusti7 (May 29, 2020)

[QUOTE = "welly huang, postagem: 461150, membro: 253685"]
ri muito
Desculpe por cometer um erro estúpido
Obrigado pela sua ajuda
[ATTACH = cheio] 56737 [/ ATTACH]
[/ CITAR]


TEM Um Novo Lançamento, Versao 0.2.4  https://github.com/sorayuki/obs-multi-rtmp/releases/

Copiar essas 2 massas dentro desse caminho
C: \ Arquivos de Programas \ obs-studio


----------



## Andre Caleffi (May 29, 2020)

sorayuki said:


> There is a pull request of building Linux version. I have no Linux environment at the moment to take a try before merge, and also knowing it's hard to build binary for a various kind of distributations. Would you like to have a look?


Of course!
I have no programming skills, but I have Linux Ubuntu Studio installed here, I can test it.


----------



## degadj (May 29, 2020)

sorayuki said:


> Install guide:
> 
> View attachment 56252
> 
> ...


 MAC NO? instagram e facebook?


----------



## toplachi (May 30, 2020)

My "multiple output" panel likes to resize itself to a small panel (and even moves to the side) everytime I launch OBS, it doesn't seem to remember where it was last placed even locked UI is enabled... But aside from that It was working good upon testing ... Thank you for this plug-in


----------



## franciscosta (May 30, 2020)

If using a transmission through OBS and another transmission through the Plugin is there a difference?
(1 transmission in OBS and 1 transmission in Plugin)


----------



## sorayuki (May 30, 2020)

franciscosta said:


> If using a transmission through OBS and another transmission through the Plugin is there a difference?
> (1 transmission in OBS and 1 transmission in Plugin)


If encoders are shared with OBS, they will be the same except frame dropping due to network issue.


----------



## franciscosta (May 30, 2020)

sorayuki said:


> If encoders are shared with OBS, they will be the same except frame dropping due to network issue.


The same use two in plugin or one in OBS and one in plugin?


----------



## sorayuki (May 31, 2020)

franciscosta said:


> The same use two in plugin or one in OBS and one in plugin?


according to settings in plugin it may be shared with obs or standalone. Currently shared in plugin is not implemented.


----------



## TertuliasLiberales (Jun 1, 2020)

Hola, como debo ajustar en la opción: EMISIÓN de OBS?


----------



## TertuliasLiberales (Jun 1, 2020)

También tengo el mismo problema.


----------



## TertuliasLiberales (Jun 1, 2020)

[CITA = "Luis Bordis, publicación: 459787, miembro: 195293"]
Lo estuve probando y funciona perfecto !!!
[/CITAR]
Hola, ¿puedes decirme como configuraste la EMISIÓN? 
Para que te funcione en varias plataformas a la vez. A mi solo me funciona por YOUTUBE


----------



## azevedojunior (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi, how to compile for MacOS?


----------



## TertuliasLiberales (Jun 3, 2020)

[QUOTE = "TertuliasLiberales, publicación: 462249, miembro: 255128"]
[CITA = "Luis Bordis, publicación: 459787, miembro: 195293"]
Lo estuve probando y funciona perfecto !!!
[/ CITAR]
Hola, ¿puedes decirme como configuraste la EMISIÓN?
Para que te opere en varias plataformas a la vez. A mi solo me funciona por YOUTUBE
[/CITAR]


----------



## pillarsoffranch (Jun 5, 2020)

Love this plugin but have a question, any idea on what the bitrate should be set at for multiple streams? I've been able to stream to restream.io, FB Live, Loola.tv and MobCrush at the same time. FB Live and Loola.Tv can be choppy.


----------



## sorayuki (Jun 6, 2020)

pillarsoffranch said:


> Love this plugin but have a question, any idea on what the bitrate should be set at for multiple streams? I've been able to stream to restream.io, FB Live, Loola.tv and MobCrush at the same time. FB Live and Loola.Tv can be choppy.


Try your best to "use obs encoder" which shares encoder among outputs: Streaming to such number of sites with standalone encoder for each one calls for large amount of hardware resources, overload leads to frame dropping. And another aspect, insufficient network bandwidth can cause frame dropping, too.


----------



## rebelojose (Jun 6, 2020)

for Mac users to multiple stream for 2 services, example like YouTube and Facebook on Mac. create two profiles, one to YouTube and other Facebook. duplicate OBS application, and rename one of them for example to OBS-facebook. open de 2 applications, one use for profile YouTube, in another use profile Facebook and stream at sametime. until we wait for best solution to OBS


----------



## Pelletier2020RD (Jun 7, 2020)

[CITA = "welly huang, publicación: 461019, miembro: 253685"]
por favor ayudame
No se lo que está mal
Extraje la cremallera y la puse así.
si tienes algún ideal por favor dime.thx
View attachment 56711
View attachment 56712
View attachment 56713
View attachment 56714
View attachment 56715
[/CITAR]
Hola Debes copiar las 2 Carpetas y pegarlas donde esta la Ruta de instalación del OBS


----------



## NestorLS (Jun 8, 2020)

sorayuki said:


> There is a pull request of building Linux version. I have no Linux environment at the moment to take a try before merge, and also knowing it's hard to build binary for a various kind of distributations. Would you like to have a look?




I have OBS installed on Ubuntu 20.04 and I can test it. Tell me where I can download it and where to load the folders of this plugin. I currently work with OBS -> NGINX + STUNNEL => FB and YT.
Tengo instalado en Ubuntu 20.04 el OBS y puedo probarlo. Indicame de donde lo puedo bajar y donde cargar las carpetas de este plugin. Actualmente trabajo con OBS -> NGINX + STUNNEL => FB y YT.


----------



## sorayuki (Jun 8, 2020)

NestorLS said:


> I have OBS installed on Ubuntu 20.04 and I can test it. Tell me where I can download it and where to load the folders of this plugin. I currently work with OBS -> NGINX + STUNNEL => FB and YT.
> Tengo instalado en Ubuntu 20.04 el OBS y puedo probarlo. Indicame de donde lo puedo bajar y donde cargar las carpetas de este plugin. Actualmente trabajo con OBS -> NGINX + STUNNEL => FB y YT.


this one commit the linux build script: https://github.com/jat001
this is CI page which has ubuntu 2004 build: https://ci.appveyor.com/project/sorayuki/obs-multi-rtmp
also for archlinux there is a prebuild package.


----------



## gsm (Jun 12, 2020)

Hello Mr. sorayuki.
In the Video Settings dialog box for x264 it would be very useful to have cpu usage preset (faster,fast,medium,etc) and x264 option to set the maximum number of threads used by x264. In high core count cpu x264 uses far too many threads.

You plugin rocks!
Best Regards


----------



## I3ordo (Jun 13, 2020)

I3ordo said:


> other then the preview or program, Can it send a specific scene with audio sources?


Can it send a different scene? or is it only the active scene send to second broadcast?


----------



## sorayuki (Jun 13, 2020)

I3ordo said:


> Can it send a different scene? or is it only the active scene send to second broadcast?


No, it can't. It can only send the active scene to other providers.


----------



## pillarsoffranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Working very well so far. My only request would be for the dock to stay in the place I put it instead of resetting every time I restart OBS. Love this plugin. My vote for best plugin of 2020


----------



## yigael (Jun 14, 2020)

I would like to say THANKS!!! This is for sure the best plugin for obs!!! My question would be, I was reading about the instagram functionality, if I do decide to stream to instagram I know the format is vertical. By streaming to instagram is the video for the other platforms affected?
For example I do, Facebook and Twitch, which are a horizontal and I add Instagram which is vertical. By adding the vertical Instagram, ties the other 2 videos to vertical format also? O each video keeps their format independently?


----------



## Vennancio (Jun 21, 2020)

First, I want to thank you for this plugin, i'm using to stream the mass/cults at my Chruch. I've notice when you add a new broadcast, you have options to change the resolution of the stream and audio codec. My question is, can I change the_ aspect ratio_ to stream to *Instragram *too? Because it have a different _aspect ratio _from others (For example, Youtube and Facebook). For a while, the stream from *Instagram *is made from a *smartphone*, but doesn't have the video and audio quality (and multi cameras) than others.

Thank you so much, god bless you, stay safe.


----------



## Vennancio (Jun 21, 2020)

yigael said:


> I would like to say THANKS!!! This is for sure the best plugin for obs!!! My question would be, I was reading about the instagram functionality, if I do decide to stream to instagram I know the format is vertical. By streaming to instagram is the video for the other platforms affected?
> For example I do, Facebook and Twitch, which are a horizontal and I add Instagram which is vertical. By adding the vertical Instagram, ties the other 2 videos to vertical format also? O each video keeps their format independently?



I'll try changing this settings:




After click in add a new broadcast appears this screen, and i invert the resolution.


----------



## sorayuki (Jun 22, 2020)

Vennancio said:


> First, I want to thank you for this plugin, i'm using to stream the mass/cults at my Chruch. I've notice when you add a new broadcast, you have options to change the resolution of the stream and audio codec. My question is, can I change the_ aspect ratio_ to stream to *Instragram *too? Because it have a different _aspect ratio _from others (For example, Youtube and Facebook). For a while, the stream from *Instagram *is made from a *smartphone*, but doesn't have the video and audio quality (and multi cameras) than others.
> 
> Thank you so much, god bless you, stay safe.


It's indeed a resizing(rescaling) not a cropping to change the resolution. So it can't fit your case.


----------



## sorayuki (Jun 22, 2020)

yigael said:


> I would like to say THANKS!!! This is for sure the best plugin for obs!!! My question would be, I was reading about the instagram functionality, if I do decide to stream to instagram I know the format is vertical. By streaming to instagram is the video for the other platforms affected?
> For example I do, Facebook and Twitch, which are a horizontal and I add Instagram which is vertical. By adding the vertical Instagram, ties the other 2 videos to vertical format also? O each video keeps their format independently?


It doesn't have the ability to cropping video for a specified.


----------



## towuk118 (Jun 24, 2020)

good job!


----------



## jmbrasil (Jun 24, 2020)

A good job, but may I suggest you something? Will be very wounderful if we could send specific scene to other stream server. So, for example, you can configure a scene to vertical and stream over vertical social networks at the same time you stream over horizontal social media. Static scene for vertical media will be nice. This is something that already work on OBS VirtualCam. You can send specific scene to obs-virtualcam and use this cam as static video source. But will only work on where you can select webcam as video sources.


----------



## moonlion (Jun 30, 2020)

can anyone achieve the plugin instalation in ubuntu ? It's diferent from windows and apparently the instructions is not easy to follow.


----------



## regstuff (Jul 3, 2020)

Works as intended. Thank you very much!


----------



## Andrey.D (Jul 9, 2020)

Gorgeous plug-in! If you add RTMPS support to Facebook - it will be just perfect! It will be possible to completely abandon NGINX-STUNNEL
Thank you very much!


----------



## thepolishdane (Jul 10, 2020)

Would this plugin make it possible to stream to multiple twitch channels at the same time? Or is there any other way of doing so (without streaming to restream.io first or other multistream platforms)?


----------



## sorayuki (Jul 11, 2020)

Andrey.D said:


> Gorgeous plug-in! If you add RTMPS support to Facebook - it will be just perfect! It will be possible to completely abandon NGINX-STUNNEL
> Thank you very much!


I have no facebook account. Does it has issue streaming via rtmps?


----------



## sorayuki (Jul 11, 2020)

thepolishdane said:


> Would this plugin make it possible to stream to multiple twitch channels at the same time? Or is there any other way of doing so (without streaming to restream.io first or other multistream platforms)?


It's what it does: streaming to multiple rtmp://...... addresses


----------



## Andrey.D (Jul 11, 2020)

sorayuki said:


> I have no facebook account. Does it has issue streaming via rtmps?


Oh, sorry, everything is perfectly broadcast on FB. I made a mistake with the set-up, then corrected and everything worked. Thank you!


----------



## Andrey.D (Jul 12, 2020)

I have a problem. I'm dragging the plug-in window onto the workpad (Docks), setting the size and location, doing Lock UI. But the next time you run OBS, your plugin is not in a fixed position, but in the far right position on the Docks panel, almost invisible. You have to do Unlock UI again and move it to a convenient place. It's not very convenient.


----------



## Luis Bordis (Jul 12, 2020)

¿Alguién sabe la url del servidor RTMP de Younow?

Does anyone know the url of the Younow RTMP server?


----------



## Luis Bordis (Jul 13, 2020)

Luis Bordis said:


> ¿Alguién sabe la url del servidor RTMP de Younow?
> 
> Does anyone know the url of the Younow RTMP server?



In Services.json:


			https://signaling-api.younow-prod.video.propsproject.com/api/v1/ingest/server/
		


¿¿??


----------



## sorayuki (Jul 14, 2020)

Andrey.D said:


> I have a problem. I'm dragging the plug-in window onto the workpad (Docks), setting the size and location, doing Lock UI. But the next time you run OBS, your plugin is not in a fixed position, but in the far right position on the Docks panel, almost invisible. You have to do Unlock UI again and move it to a convenient place. It's not very convenient.


I'm also interested in how to fix it. Not found the source that causes it.
It doesn't reproduced in everyone's computer.


----------



## Jat (Jul 14, 2020)

mac package: https://ci.appveyor.com/api/buildjobs/lbt0iaac6ta8u357/artifacts/obs-multi-rtmp_0.2.4.pkg

arch and arch based distros users can use aur obs-multi-rtmp

install on ubuntu:

```
git clone https://github.com/jat001/obs-multi-rtmp.git
cd obs-multi-rtmp
./ci/install_ubuntu.sh
INSTALL=1 ./build_linux.sh
```


----------



## Jat (Jul 14, 2020)

Jat said:


> mac package: https://ci.appveyor.com/api/buildjobs/lbt0iaac6ta8u357/artifacts/obs-multi-rtmp_0.2.4.pkg
> 
> arch and arch based distros users can use aur obs-multi-rtmp
> 
> ...



do not forget install qt5-default package on ubuntu `apt-get install -y qt5-default`


----------



## Gem4ik (Jul 15, 2020)

Very cool plugin, but we need more settings, please. At least
1) Choose Audio tracks (like in recording tab)
2) Amount of B-frames


----------



## rebelojose (Jul 17, 2020)

Jat said:


> mac package: https://ci.appveyor.com/api/buildjobs/lbt0iaac6ta8u357/artifacts/obs-multi-rtmp_0.2.4.pkg
> 
> arch and arch based distros users can use aur obs-multi-rtmp
> 
> ...


 
many tks. it is working. not perfect with position on docks, but it is Wonderfull


----------



## Ebarts (Jul 27, 2020)

I will like to know if theres the possibility to add a feature, be able to rotate 90° de output, this will allow me to stream to Instagram an be able to see it landscape.


----------



## ReiFaC (Jul 28, 2020)

[QUOTE = "sorayuki, publicación: 458866, miembro: 251082"]
sorayuki ha enviado un nuevo recurso:

[sin formato] Complemento de múltiples salidas RTMP [/ sin formato] - [sin formato] un complemento para transmitir a múltiples servidores RTMP con codificadores compartidos o independientes [/ sin formato]

Lea más sobre este recurso ...
[/CITAR]

EXCELENTE MAGNIFICO, trabajo lo provamos en windows con dos conexiones facebook y youtube 10minutos bien.  Necesitamos par MAC por favor somos una comunidad muy amplia que usamos IOS. Gracias.


----------



## RichieTee (Jul 28, 2020)

thepolishdane said:


> Would this plugin make it possible to stream to multiple twitch channels at the same time? Or is there any other way of doing so (without streaming to restream.io first or other multistream platforms)?



The entire point of the plugin is to eliminate the need for multistreaming platforms. Therefore, the answer to your initial question would be yes.


----------



## jr_jrafael (Jul 31, 2020)

Bom dia, 

Português - Brasil...

Obrigado por seu Plugin - Muito nos ajuda a desempenhar nossos serviços.

Em suas anotações, poderia verificar as possibilidade.

1 - Enviar a alteração de BIT RATE quando alteramos na configuração do plugin sem a necessidade de Stop / Start no Streaming.
Este recurso funciona no OBS, isso ajuda muito quando temos instabilidades de internet.

2 - Será que é possível adicionar uma Sinalização de STATUS da transmissão semelhante a já existente no OBS.
Este recurso nos mostra que "esta tudo ok" e o envio esta corrento aos RTMP configurados.

3 - O Rotacionamento 90° irá ajudar muitos amigos a fazer as Lives para os Instagran.

Desde já obrigado =)


----------



## hernanderivera (Aug 2, 2020)

No logro instalarlo en ubuntu(Zorin Linux), alguien puede darme una mano?


----------



## alvesdcastro (Aug 8, 2020)

Hi, guys 
I work as a volunteer in a church, with a mac mini, and i would like know more how can I do a multistreaming (Facebook, Youtube and Instagram) of our services.
As I noticed, the plugin works just for windows, you have any suggestion how can I do the multistreaming with a mac mini?

I'll be grateful to any tips you have.


----------



## sneaky4oe (Aug 10, 2020)

@sorayuki is there a chance to get an option to "use recording encoder" additionally to "use stream encoder" at some point please?


----------



## Jat (Aug 11, 2020)

alvesdcastro said:


> Hi, guys
> I work as a volunteer in a church, with a mac mini, and i would like know more how can I do a multistreaming (Facebook, Youtube and Instagram) of our services.
> As I noticed, the plugin works just for windows, you have any suggestion how can I do the multistreaming with a mac mini?
> 
> I'll be grateful to any tips you have.





			https://ci.appveyor.com/api/buildjobs/u58fxlma981wgyrd/artifacts/obs-multi-rtmp_0.2.4.pkg


----------



## Ebarts (Aug 14, 2020)

jmbrasil said:


> A good job, but may I suggest you something? Will be very wounderful if we could send specific scene to other stream server. So, for example, you can configure a scene to vertical and stream over vertical social networks at the same time you stream over horizontal social media. Static scene for vertical media will be nice. This is something that already work on OBS VirtualCam. You can send specific scene to obs-virtualcam and use this cam as static video source. But will only work on where you can select webcam as video sources.


Good, I sugested to add the option to rotate 90 degrees the output for the specific stream like for example Instagram whic is vertical format, also be able to choose a specific region of the output scene could be a grate option.


----------



## NestorLS (Aug 15, 2020)

[QUOTE = "moonlion, publicación: 467855, miembro: 261738"]
¿Alguien puede obtener la instalación del complemento en ubuntu? Es diferente a Windows y aparentemente las instrucciones no son fáciles de seguir.
[/ CITA]

El mismo inconveniente. Ubuntu 20.04 y no puedo instalar estos complementos


----------



## Ashehab (Aug 17, 2020)

Ebarts said:


> Good, I sugested to add the option to rotate 90 degrees the output for the specific stream like for example Instagram whic is vertical format, also be able to choose a specific region of the output scene could be a grate option.



@sorayuki

YES!!! Please that would be great!


----------



## TekNeil (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks for the plugin, I just seem to have issues getting a good quality Youtube stream for some reason. 
10k bitrate, NVENC H264. Looks like crap either setting manually, or using settings from OBS.


----------



## quantum3k (Aug 21, 2020)

One uncomfortable issue. When starts OBS, plugin always loads in one fixed dock position. Please, attempt adds verify restore last plugin position in docks.
Many thanxs!


----------



## Jat (Aug 23, 2020)

quantum3k said:


> One uncomfortable issue. When starts OBS, plugin always loads in one fixed dock position. Please, attempt adds verify restore last plugin position in docks.
> Many thanxs!











						Dock forgets its position on restart · Issue #41 · sorayuki/obs-multi-rtmp
					

Steps to reproduce: Enable both the obs-multi-rtmp dock and the Stats down in View > Docks. Untick "Lock UI". Drag the "Multiple output" dock on top of the Stats dock so they...




					github.com


----------



## Murilo Santiago (Aug 29, 2020)

Hello friends I have a problem installing ubuntu 20.04 does anyone have any tips?


----------



## Jat (Aug 30, 2020)

Murilo Santiago said:


> Hello friends I have a problem installing ubuntu 20.04 does anyone have any tips?


seriously? 
cmake: command not found
u donot understand it?
install cmake first
if u donot know how to install cmake. well, u should try other os like macOS


----------



## quantum3k (Sep 1, 2020)

I suggest to add feature save targets settings by current OBS Profile.
We uses one OBS for several set settings. And not comfortable every time remove all targets and add new. And after repeat this actions.


----------



## Edercd (Sep 4, 2020)

eu não estou conseguindo  instalar o plugim no meu fedora, como faço para conseguir instalar ele se alguém puder me ajudar fico muito grato


----------



## NestorLS (Sep 5, 2020)

sorayuki said:


> this one commit the linux build script: https://github.com/jat001
> this is CI page which has ubuntu 2004 build: https://ci.appveyor.com/project/sorayuki/obs-multi-rtmp
> also for archlinux there is a prebuild package.



Sorry for the ignorance, but I can't work it to rtmp on my ubuntu 20.04. Could you do a step by step to install it ?. Thanks in advance for your work.
Perdón por la ignorancia, pero no puedo trabajar con rtmp en mi ubuntu 20.04. ¿Podrías hacer un paso a paso para instalarlo ?. Gracias de antemano por su trabajo.


----------



## NestorLS (Sep 7, 2020)

NestorLS said:


> Sorry for the ignorance, but I can't work it to rtmp on my ubuntu 20.04. Could you do a step by step to install it ?. Thanks in advance for your work.
> Perdón por la ignorancia, pero no puedo trabajar con rtmp en mi ubuntu 20.04. ¿Podrías hacer un paso a paso para instalarlo ?. Gracias de antemano por su trabajo.



Bien, me respondo una vez logrado configurar el plugin en mi Ubuntu 20.04. Ya estuve emitiendo en nuestros canales de Facebook y Youtube. En el adjunto explico como lo he logrado y en caso de que lo quieran hacer automáticamente les paso un script. Soy principiante en el armado de script así que lo visual a partir de un source no es que ha quedado de lo mejor pero lo mas importante es que tal vez a alguien le podrá ser de utilidad.


----------



## sugarcamstudio (Sep 7, 2020)

Hi guys,

Im using this plugin to stream to mutiple sites (4) but the camera is freezig suddenly, Im using the main stream to share for the other distributions, I have tried only with the main and another one distribution thinking in overloading of the encoder but its suposed that the plugin was developed to allow share the same encoder for multiple streams, Im leaving the logs if you have a chance to look at them.

Thank you.


----------



## Edercd (Sep 8, 2020)

Hello good Morning.
Sorry for my ignorance, I would like to know if you have how to install this plugin on a linux fedora system, please I would like to know if you can help me as a step by step how to do the installation, because I have been trying to figure out how for 4 weeks do to install this plugin on fedora and I'm not getting it.
I have read several postings on the internet as well as watched several videos before coming here to post my question, as I am wanting to be able to install this plugin on a machine that I have with fedora installed, in order to make the transmissions that I am responsible for doing.

Thank you very much.


----------



## sugarcamstudio (Sep 8, 2020)

Edercd said:


> Hello good Morning.
> Sorry for my ignorance, I would like to know if you have how to install this plugin on a linux fedora system, please I would like to know if you can help me as a step by step how to do the installation, because I have been trying to figure out how for 4 weeks do to install this plugin on fedora and I'm not getting it.
> I have read several postings on the internet as well as watched several videos before coming here to post my question, as I am wanting to be able to install this plugin on a machine that I have with fedora installed, in order to make the transmissions that I am responsible for doing.
> 
> Thank you very much.



This one could help you a little bit having an idea, its in ubuntu but quite the same would be in fedora:





						Multiple RTMP outputs plugin
					

No logro instalarlo en ubuntu(Zorin Linux), alguien puede darme una mano?




					obsproject.com


----------



## Edercd (Sep 8, 2020)

not because i tested it and it didn't work


----------



## sorayuki (Sep 9, 2020)

NestorLS said:


> Sorry for the ignorance, but I can't work it to rtmp on my ubuntu 20.04. Could you do a step by step to install it ?. Thanks in advance for your work.
> Perdón por la ignorancia, pero no puedo trabajar con rtmp en mi ubuntu 20.04. ¿Podrías hacer un paso a paso para instalarlo ?. Gracias de antemano por su trabajo.


I have neither Linux installed nor got skill in Linux or how OBS works on Linux. I'm afraid I can do nothing for troubleshooting in Linux.


----------



## sorayuki (Sep 9, 2020)

It is a bug that it doesn't show realtime output framerate for each stream.
I'll take a look on it when my work is not that busy.


----------



## youmax (Sep 10, 2020)

Exellent WORK!!!, is posible add option to rotate image 90, 180, 270, 360 in each output? and a option for initiate transmision for all toghether


----------



## IPFÓ (Sep 23, 2020)

Hi, I've just installed the rtmp plugin, but de CPU goes to 80%+ when multistreaming for YT+FB, and the cam freezes. How can I unistall it?


----------



## ValeriaJuez (Sep 25, 2020)

*Anything like this plugin for MAC? *


----------



## majidbava (Oct 2, 2020)

sorayuki said:


> sorayuki submitted a new resource:
> 
> Multiple RTMP outputs plugin - a plugin to streaming to multiple RTMP servers with shared or standalone encoders
> 
> ...





sorayuki said:


> sorayuki submitted a new resource:
> 
> Multiple RTMP outputs plugin - a plugin to streaming to multiple RTMP servers with shared or standalone encoders
> 
> ...


pls add an option to resize and flip screen in every link. because if we use for instagram live, the screen needed to resize or flip. pls add that otion.


----------



## sorayuki (Oct 9, 2020)

sorayuki said:


> It is a bug that it doesn't show realtime output framerate for each stream.
> I'll take a look on it when my work is not that busy.


fixed


----------



## Mango (Oct 12, 2020)

Amazing work!  We have used your excellent plugin successfully for several months now!

Each time I load OBS I have to resize my docks.  Is there any way to save the position of your plugin?


----------



## kashifsheikh786 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hi there I am having trouble getting the plug in to work on my Windows :( I have the latest OBS installed and I have followed all of the steps. Under view I do not see the "multiple outlet" tab


----------



## Mango (Oct 14, 2020)

Did you check under View >> Docks?


----------



## gojoechris (Oct 15, 2020)

Could you please add the option to start the other outputs when the stream starts?


----------



## RockNRollGeek (Oct 15, 2020)

majidbava said:


> pls add an option to resize and flip screen in every link. because if we use for instagram live, the screen needed to resize or flip. pls add that otion.


This is an encoder, not a presentation plugin. If you want resizing and flipping do it in obs itself, or run multiple instances of obs for the various ways you want to present your video.


----------



## kineticscreen (Oct 16, 2020)

Does anyone else have an issue with the panel for this plugin not saving position on restart? I've got it located split below with the stats panel, but then on restart it appears bunched up on the far right of the interface.


----------



## Blondelion (Oct 18, 2020)

Hi @sorayuki , I'm using the option of stream delay on OBS but your plugin does not use it, any ways I could do it or any update you could apply, thank very much in advance


----------



## neilis (Oct 19, 2020)

kineticscreen said:


> Does anyone else have an issue with the panel for this plugin not saving position on restart? I've got it located split below with the stats panel, but then on restart it appears bunched up on the far right of the interface.


Same for me


----------



## wminecraft (Oct 19, 2020)

like


----------



## KILLOGERC (Oct 22, 2020)

Сan you add to the plugin the function of changing 0 or 1 GPU ?


----------



## LaughNgamez (Oct 27, 2020)

Is it possible to have stream delay with this plugin still?


----------



## rebelojose (Oct 28, 2020)

Go to page 5



ValeriaJuez said:


> *Anything like this plugin for MAC? *


----------



## pillarsoffranch (Oct 28, 2020)

Been using this plugin for several months and all I can say is Thank you. It really ROCKS!!!!


----------



## KrisEnigma (Nov 2, 2020)

neilis said:


> Same for me


Yeah, I have to reposition it everytime. Otherwise it's an amazing plugin!


----------



## Rene Potse (Nov 7, 2020)

Works like fire!!! Broadcasting live to facebook and website. Nice job!! 10 points from The Netherlands :-D


----------



## Gerhart (Nov 8, 2020)

Hello. I'm having an issue where the changes I make are not being saved after I reopen OBS.Liv (Stream elements). Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## rebelojose (Nov 20, 2020)

@Jat  any update for mac version? tks



Jat said:


> mac package: https://ci.appveyor.com/api/buildjobs/lbt0iaac6ta8u357/artifacts/obs-multi-rtmp_0.2.4.pkg
> 
> arch and arch based distros users can use aur obs-multi-rtmp
> 
> ...


----------



## elnaveros (Dec 16, 2020)

This is the best plugin for OBS thank you very much!!!

But I have a little problem I don't know if someone more happend this but when I put the windows with facebook / Twitch / Youtube in one possition when I restart de app that windows move to the right of control. Is there a way to fix that?


----------



## gromillla (Dec 19, 2020)

Hello! 
Great plugin. Tell me where the server and private key settings are stored. I have 2 users working on my PC, they broadcast with different private keys. I need them to be able to choose their profile.


----------



## djchicago (Dec 21, 2020)

will this plugin ever be available for Linux?


----------



## Paramike (Dec 21, 2020)

I really like this plugin thank you, I wish to report a bug.  When I try to doc the Multi-Output plugin to OBS it will not save its size settings.   I Dock the app and close OBS and Open again and Multi-Output will always move to the far right and the width is at its smallest … thus, I have to move and set up OBS Multi-Output Plugin every time I use OBS…. Please fix this … again great plugin with a   bug … thanks …


----------



## neilis (Dec 23, 2020)

Obs 26.1 now can do HLS streaming to youtube. Does it work through this plugin as well?


----------



## rogue-ronin (Dec 23, 2020)

djchicago said:


> will this plugin ever be available for Linux?


Page 5 of this very thread: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/multiple-rtmp-outputs-plugin.122535/post-470364

If you're on Arch it's in the AUR. Other Linuxes, read the linked post -- it explains exactly how to compile and install.


----------



## Edercd (Dec 26, 2020)

friend I really liked his plugim more until now I couldn't install it on my fedora on the windos system of a test pc here it works more on my das live production pc not because it is linux fedora and I would like to know if already has a solution for this situation because I found the plug very interesting and would like to use it on my fedora with the obs if anyone knows how to make this plug work on fedora or have a suggestion of another plug that does the same thing that can be installed on fedora let me know thank you all and good job friend for making this plugim.


----------



## TheBrandonAF (Dec 27, 2020)

Is this showing up as a Trojan for anyone else?  Surely a false positive, TrojanDownloader:Win32/Tisifi.AR!eml 

webfile: C:\Users\*******\Downloads\obs-multi-rtmp_Windows_0.2.5.1.zip|https://github-production-release-a...ream|pid:5788,ProcessStart:132528976548556529


----------



## Pudknocker (Jan 9, 2021)

gromillla said:


> Hello!
> Great plugin. Tell me where the server and private key settings are stored. I have 2 users working on my PC, they broadcast with different private keys. I need them to be able to choose their profile.




Hi,
I would also like to know what file and where the server / key info is stored. I have a multi-user setup also.

Thank you.


----------



## xc0z (Jan 15, 2021)

This plugin is -GREAT- and saves me money on multiple stream boxes or relays - 

However... I really just want it to start streaming when OBS starts streaming. 

I have my OBS install scripted to restart every hour since RTSP streams freeze. When OBS restarts, This doesn't start streaming. 
Even if you can mod it so it just streams all the time and i have to stop it by default would be awesome - maybe a fork?


----------



## GALOSPRO (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi!
-Don't work for me. (Copy the folders  "data" and "obs-plugin"  into C:/ Program files/ obs-studio). I start the live show in obs and the others but I don't see a signal in any of the channels generated by the plugin. Any solution? Thanks.


----------



## Paramike (Jan 18, 2021)

elnaveros said:


> This is the best plugin for OBS thank you very much!!!
> 
> But I have a little problem I don't know if someone more happend this but when I put the windows with facebook / Twitch / Youtube in one possition when I restart de app that windows move to the right of control. Is there a way to fix that?View attachment 64629View attachment 64630


Same for me as well ... Can we expect an update soon to fix this ????


----------



## xc0z (Jan 19, 2021)

GALOSPRO said:


> Hi!
> -Don't work for me. (Copy the folders  "data" and "obs-plugin"  into C:/ Program files/ obs-studio). I start the live show in obs and the others but I don't see a signal in any of the channels generated by the plugin. Any solution? Thanks.




There's a dock that you need to press start on.


----------



## prodikey (Jan 28, 2021)

Jat said:


> https://ci.appveyor.com/api/buildjobs/u58fxlma981wgyrd/artifacts/obs-multi-rtmp_0.2.4.pkg


 
Thanks this package able to install on macOS Big sur but when broadcasting.. it keep show OBS studio is disconnected.. reconnecting... then show Reconnection successfully...   in fact the streaming is continue without issue ... 

Notices github https://github.com/sorayuki/obs-multi-rtmp/releases/ there is a new release 0.2.5.2 but not sure how to upgrade from 0.2.4 to 0.2.5.2 anyone can help? thanks


----------



## Soundchaser (Jan 30, 2021)

Is it possible to mute the audio on one stream and not another?


----------



## djchicago (Feb 4, 2021)

Will you be creating a plug-in for Linux? I use this on my Windows machine and I love, hoping to see this soon for Ubuntu.


----------



## sorayuki (Feb 12, 2021)

Soundchaser said:


> Is it possible to mute the audio on one stream and not another?


use audio track mixer feature from OBS


----------



## sorayuki (Feb 12, 2021)

djchicago said:


> Will you be creating a plug-in for Linux? I use this on my Windows machine and I love, hoping to see this soon for Ubuntu.


I'm really not familiar with that operation system


----------



## Mikabuday (Feb 14, 2021)

I tried using this plugin, downloaded the latest files and pasted them on the correct destination C:\Program Files\obs-studio  but when I start OBS I can't find the option "Multiple Output" in docks. I checked multiple times, the copied files are there where they are supposed to be. I have OBS 26.1.1 

Anyone experienced this before? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sorayuki (Feb 15, 2021)

Mikabuday said:


> I tried using this plugin, downloaded the latest files and pasted them on the correct destination C:\Program Files\obs-studio  but when I start OBS I can't find the option "Multiple Output" in docks. I checked multiple times, the copied files are there where they are supposed to be. I have OBS 26.1.1
> 
> Anyone experienced this before? Any help would be appreciated.


Hi, would you please check the logfile?
There must be some lines showing that the module obs-multi-rtmp.dll is loaded or not if the file placed in right folder.


----------



## Mikabuday (Feb 15, 2021)

sorayuki said:


> Hi, would you please check the logfile?
> There must be some lines showing that the module obs-multi-rtmp.dll is loaded or not if the file placed in right folder.


Thanks! I tried the whole process again and its working now, it showed the "Multiple Output" in the docks now. I'm not entirely sure what happened before though but all is well now.


----------



## Mr_Scary (Feb 16, 2021)

This script works great. 

The only issue I have is the window keeps docking on the main area when I open OBS.
After closing the docked window, and restarting OBS the window will re appear over the file menu.






If I dock the window in the lower section, it moves to here when I restart OBS 




Everything else seems to work great. 
Thanks.


----------



## Tormy (Feb 17, 2021)

I did get a bug, causing OBS to screw-up the sizes and positioning of the paneles

https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/bug-panels-are-not-keeping-sizes.139442/

i thought it was OBS but following the suggestions from the link above, I de-activated your plugin, and OBS worked fine.


----------



## CloudWalker (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi everyone. Is there any solution for MacOS? Thanks for your help.


----------



## leon El (Feb 21, 2021)

[QUOTE = "Mikabuday, publicación: 511189, miembro: 307977"]
Intenté usar este complemento, descargué los archivos más recientes y los pegué en el destino correcto C: \ Archivos de programa \ obs-studio, pero cuando inicio OBS no puedo encontrar la opción "Salida múltiple" en los muelles. Revisé varias veces, los archivos copiados están allí donde se supone que deben estar. Tengo OBS 26.1.1

¿Alguien ha experimentado esto antes? Cualquier ayuda sería apreciada.
[/CITA]
Tengo la misma situación, me tocó borrar Obs de mi Laptop en donde ya tenía el plugin instalado, pero ahora el único plugin que no me acepta la instalación es el multi-rtmp. lo instale como lo indican los tutoriales y cómo lo había hecho anteriormente, pero ahora no instala. Lo he reiniciado, lo vuelto a desinstalar e instalar y nada. He restaurado el equipo a antes de la primera instalación de Obs y no lo permite. Si hay alguien que tenga alguna idea le agradezco.


----------



## leon El (Feb 21, 2021)

Tengo  situación, me tocó borrar Obs de mi Laptop en donde ya tenía el plugin multi-rtmp instalado; pero ahora el único plugin que no me acepta la instalación es el multi-rtmp. lo instale como lo indican los tutoriales y cómo lo había hecho anteriormente, pero ahora no se instala. Lo he reiniciado, lo vuelto a desinstalar e instalar y nada. He restaurado el equipo a antes de la primera instalación de Obs y no lo permite instalar. Si hay alguien que tenga alguna idea le agradezco.


----------



## Tormy (Feb 21, 2021)

I also highlighted this on github but I still without reaction from the programmer.
https://github.com/sorayuki/obs-multi-rtmp/issues/67

hence:I uninstalled the plugin till a stable release.


----------



## AlexZ (Feb 21, 2021)

CloudWalker said:


> Hi everyone. Is there any solution for MacOS? Thanks for your help.


I changed to multi-stream.io  this  free multi streaming software  work perfect on macos


----------



## Evan G (Feb 21, 2021)

@sorayuki - You're my hero -- I needed a simple way to stream to multiple locations without paying >$20/month (even more if you don't want a restreaming service to include their log).  I simply unzipped into the my OBS directory and it worked!  Thanks for making the Internet a better place.


----------



## Tormy (Feb 21, 2021)

Evan G said:


> @sorayuki - You're my hero -- I needed a simple way to stream to multiple locations without paying >$20/month (even more if you don't want a restreaming service to include their log).  I simply unzipped into the my OBS directory and it worked!  Thanks for making the Internet a better place.


You could easily do with Nginx as well, kept into an USB key. Let's us know if you resize panels on OBS, after have used this plugin, if the resize is kept. Because this is the major issue.


----------



## AdrianFinco (Feb 25, 2021)

hello.   The plugin dont save preset after close OBS .......  why ?


----------



## Tormy (Feb 26, 2021)

AdrianFinco said:


> hello.   The plugin dont save preset after close OBS .......  why ?


it's a very old and known issue.
I informed the programmer.
He didn't reply yet. I removed the plugin till the moment he solves this problem


----------



## iammagicmike (Mar 8, 2021)

Will this work with a stream delay?


----------



## sneaky4oe (Mar 8, 2021)

Please add an option to use recording encoder as output. It will make life so much easier for 2 outputs.


----------



## shiggitay (Mar 8, 2021)

This is a kickass plugin sorayuki! Thanks for creating it! Also, I was delighted to learn that I could simply take the src tarball and compile it for Linux and it works a charm!


----------



## LuchoAGN (Mar 9, 2021)

Could you explain how you did it?


----------



## annkuoq (Mar 9, 2021)

Jat said:


> mac package: https://ci.appveyor.com/api/buildjobs/lbt0iaac6ta8u357/artifacts/obs-multi-rtmp_0.2.4.pkg
> 
> arch and arch based distros users can use aur obs-multi-rtmp
> 
> ...



.pkg file link broken?


----------



## annkuoq (Mar 9, 2021)

CloudWalker said:


> Hi everyone. Is there any solution for MacOS? Thanks for your help.




This is for mac version.
and the "howtoinstall.pdf" is installation guide.









						Releases · kilinbox/obs-multi-rtmp
					

OBS ≧ 26.1用複数サイト同時配信プラグイン. Contribute to kilinbox/obs-multi-rtmp development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




I successfully installed in 26.1.2 version.


----------



## Jat (Mar 9, 2021)

annkuoq said:


> .pkg file link broken?


ci fixed


			https://ci.appveyor.com/api/buildjobs/lx900hbjvl7dat5h/artifacts/obs-multi-rtmp_0.2.5.3.pkg


----------



## jamienemeth (Mar 10, 2021)

Great plugin!

Apologies if this has already been posted (I didn't see it asked already)...are there any plans to add FPS to the plugin? I really want to be able to stream 30 FPS to one destination, and 60 FPS to another, but I just get the base frame rate.


----------



## benten2411 (Mar 11, 2021)

Great Plugin. I love it. Hope you can add delay option in the future


----------



## ssalguero87 (Mar 11, 2021)

NestorLS said:


> Bien, me respondo una vez logrado configurar el plugin en mi Ubuntu 20.04. Ya estuve emitiendo en nuestros canales de Facebook y Youtube. En el adjunto explico como lo he logrado y en caso de que lo quieran hacer automáticamente les paso un script. Soy principiante en el armado de script así que lo visual a partir de un source no es que ha quedado de lo mejor pero lo mas importante es que tal vez a alguien le podrá ser de utilidad.



NestorLS, gracias. Con la información que ha compartido he logrado compilar el pluggin para Fedora 33 con algunos cambios. En agradecimiento por el aporte y en aras de ayudar a otros, creé una cuenta en este foro para a compatrir el procedimiento que realicé para lograrlo:


sudo dnf install cmake gcc-c++ qt5-qtconfiguration-devel obs-studio-devel

mkdir /tmp/obs && cd /tmp/obs

wget https://github.com/sorayuki/obs-multi-rtmp/archive/master.zip

cd obs-multi-rtmp-master

chmod +x build_linux.sh

sh build_linux.sh

sudo cp dist/usr/lib/obs-plugins/obs-multi-rtmp.so /usr/lib64/obs-plugins

sudo cp -r dist/usr/share/obs/obs-plugins/obs-multi-rtmp /usr/share/obs/obs-plugins


y finalmente tal como lo menciona en su tutorial:
Abrir el OBS > Vista > Paneles > Check Salida múltiple

También hice una transmisión a Facebook (por ahora) por medio del pluggin, eso quiere decir que está ok.

De nuevo muchas gracias


----------



## sorayuki (Mar 14, 2021)

delay output is supported in 0.2.6


----------



## BloodMan (Mar 17, 2021)

Is any way to dock window in place I want - not left window side - but right, for example... ?


----------



## Jelt3 (Mar 17, 2021)

Is it possible to start and stop the streams automatically when the main stream starts/stops?


----------



## WaveSim (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi,
It is a great plugin for broadcasting.
However, I am struggling to set the plugin so far since the sets are reset after restarting OBS.
I have used the latest version which is now an install file and didn't change the default folder.
What did I wrong to install or set the plugin?


----------



## sorayuki (Mar 22, 2021)

WaveSim said:


> Hi,
> It is a great plugin for broadcasting.
> However, I am struggling to set the plugin so far since the sets are reset after restarting OBS.
> I have used the latest version which is now an install file and didn't change the default folder.
> What did I wrong to install or set the plugin?


Hi, you have installed it without anything wrong if it works.
I hVe heard several cases about setting lost. But I have no idea why it happened.
I judt used obs's config_t class to handle the setting's saving and loading. It should be saved in obs's ini file with base64 encoded...
I need help to debug this issue as well.


----------



## WaveSim (Mar 22, 2021)

oops, That's why nobody gets an answer regarding this issue.
Then, would you give the ini.file name and sample contents to test manually?
Thanks for your reply !!!


----------



## WaveSim (Mar 22, 2021)

sorayuki said:


> Hi, you have installed it without anything wrong if it works.
> I hVe heard several cases about setting lost. But I have no idea why it happened.
> I judt used obs's config_t class to handle the setting's saving and loading. It should be saved in obs's ini file with base64 encoded...
> I need help to debug this issue as well.


oops, That's why nobody gets an answer regarding this issue.
Then, would you give the ini.file name and sample contents to test manually?
Thanks for your reply !!!


----------



## Beardedleo (Mar 22, 2021)

I do not see the plug in  inside OBS after installing the file here. Was this done properly?


----------



## sorayuki (Mar 22, 2021)

WaveSim said:


> oops, That's why nobody gets an answer regarding this issue.
> Then, would you give the ini.file name and sample contents to test manually?
> Thanks for your reply !!!


It locates in C:\Users\[YourUserName]\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio\basic\profiles\[YourOBSProfileName]\basic.ini.
Settings can be found in [obs-multi-rtmp] section, the "json" part. It's a json string encoded in base64.


----------



## sorayuki (Mar 22, 2021)

Beardedleo said:


> View attachment 69159
> 
> I do not see the plug in  inside OBS after installing the file here. Was this done properly?


You may go to "Release" page in github and download the installer.


----------



## Beardedleo (Mar 23, 2021)

sorayuki said:


> You may go to "Release" page in github and download the installer.


Was the zip file not all I need?


----------



## sorayuki (Mar 24, 2021)

Beardedleo said:


> Was the zip file not all I need?


the zip file contains source code. You need it only if you want to compile this plugin yourself.


----------



## pba (Mar 26, 2021)

sorayuki said:


> Hi, you have installed it without anything wrong if it works.
> I hVe heard several cases about setting lost. But I have no idea why it happened.
> I judt used obs's config_t class to handle the setting's saving and loading. It should be saved in obs's ini file with base64 encoded...
> I need help to debug this issue as well.


I have the same problem, the plugin does not save the settings. And restarting OBS all the RTMP servers have to be added all over again. In the .ini file you talked about there is no [obs-multi-rtmp] section and no .json files added


----------



## mvloureiro (Mar 27, 2021)

Jat said:


> do not forget install qt5-default package on ubuntu `apt-get install -y qt5-default`



I had to install the 'g ++' package and after the commands I copied the files to the obs library folder. sudo cp ~ / obs-multi-rtmp-master / dist / usr / lib / obs-plugins / obs-multi-rtmp.so / usr / lib / obs-plugins


----------



## samuvelram (Mar 29, 2021)

sorayuki said:


> sorayuki submitted a new resource:
> 
> Multiple RTMP outputs plugin - a plugin to streaming to multiple RTMP servers with shared or standalone encoders
> 
> ...


Hi
to day I download your multiple RTMP plugin, when I unziped, windows 10 say it has virus content and delete the file? any help


----------



## sorayuki (Mar 30, 2021)

samuvelram said:


> Hi
> to day I download your multiple RTMP plugin, when I unziped, windows 10 say it has virus content and delete the file? any help


The installer and inner contents are all automatelly build by github actions. I think it's a mistake of windows defender.


----------



## samuvelram (Mar 30, 2021)

sorayuki said:


> The installer and inner contents are all automatelly build by github actions. I think it's a mistake of windows defender.


Hi Sorayuki,
thanks for your response. I will try to install. it will be nice to not to have this type of error. people scared for this virus message :-)


----------



## DonRovigo (Apr 1, 2021)

Guys, I have a question about my channel's follower. He installed the version like my plugin, everything just right, he manages to make the multistream quite correct. But when it closes OBS Studio and is going to reopen, MultStream RTMP does not save the settings. Mine did it and it's safe. Can anyone explain to me why?


----------



## samuvelram (Apr 3, 2021)

sorayuki said:


> The installer and inner contents are all automatelly build by github actions. I think it's a mistake of windows defender.


Hi Sorayuki
folder missing this  file obs-multi-rtmp.lib /  obs-multi-rtmp.pdb ?  any help please


----------



## sorayuki (Apr 3, 2021)

samuvelram said:


> Hi Sorayuki
> folder missing this  file obs-multi-rtmp.lib /  obs-multi-rtmp.pdb ?  any help please


OBS doesn't need .lib file to load plugin.
.dll file is enough.


----------



## sorayuki (Apr 3, 2021)

DonRovigo said:


> Guys, I have a question about my channel's follower. He installed the version like my plugin, everything just right, he manages to make the multistream quite correct. But when it closes OBS Studio and is going to reopen, MultStream RTMP does not save the settings. Mine did it and it's safe. Can anyone explain to me why?


I'm also interested in how it happened.
I have received several reports about this


----------



## samuvelram (Apr 3, 2021)

sorayuki said:


> OBS doesn't need .lib file to load plugin.
> .dll file is enough.


Hi Sorayuki,
thanks. it is working Great.


----------



## AnyaAkulova (Apr 5, 2021)

DonRovigo said:


> Guys, I have a question about my channel's follower. He installed the version like my plugin, everything just right, he manages to make the multistream quite correct. But when it closes OBS Studio and is going to reopen, MultStream RTMP does not save the settings. Mine did it and it's safe. Can anyone explain to me why?


Have the same trouble. Uninstall and new instalations cant help. Admin start cant help too. Dont know what to do. Im using this plugin for 3 years in 5PC at same time, and I never have this erorr befor.


----------



## Tremont (Apr 5, 2021)

I can't get this thing to work

When using the installer, it won't let me change the directory from "ProgramData"... when my OBS Studio is installed in Program Files.  It gives me an error saying "Do not change directory location" when I attempt to change it on the installer.

So I tried installing it manually.  I put files in Bin, and Data, just like other plugins here off the website.  Restarted OBS, no dice.  I checked VIew -> Docks, nothing.  

Checked my Log Files, and OBS isn't recognizing the obs-multi-rtmp.dll despite it being in the folder with my other .dlls as well


----------



## samuvelram (Apr 5, 2021)

Tremont said:


> I can't get this thing to work
> 
> When using the installer, it won't let me change the directory from "ProgramData"... when my OBS Studio is installed in Program Files.  It gives me an error saying "Do not change directory location" when I attempt to change it on the installer.
> 
> ...


 
VIew -> Docks -> Multiple output


----------



## sorayuki (Apr 6, 2021)

Tremont said:


> I can't get this thing to work
> 
> When using the installer, it won't let me change the directory from "ProgramData"... when my OBS Studio is installed in Program Files.  It gives me an error saying "Do not change directory location" when I attempt to change it on the installer.
> 
> ...


OBS will load this plugin from ProgramData folder.
Check your OBS version, it must be > or = 26.1 to use this plugin


----------



## Ashb (Apr 7, 2021)

Thank you so much @sorayuki for such an amazing plugin. Do you have any plans on making a unified chat plugin as well? that will be a game-changer.


----------



## MakeAQuickTV2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Can You Show Me How To Make A Tv Channel And Stream To Samsung Tv Plus In OBS


----------



## AlbertPerK21 (Apr 13, 2021)

Hi there everyone -

I went ahead and installed the Mac Package however I do not see the dock option displayed. I verified that it is installed in the correct directory but it appears to not be working as expected. I went ahead and restarted my machine as well as restarted the OBS application. Excuse my ignorance if I am missing anything but is there something that I could have missed or did incorrectly?


----------



## AlbertPerK21 (Apr 13, 2021)

Here is a screenshot confirming that the path is installed to the correct directory on MacOS as well.


----------



## Beardedleo (Apr 13, 2021)

Anyone out there that could do some screen shots on a step by step process here? Exactly what to grab? Exactly where to move it to? I become a little confused on what files we do / do not need and where to put them for the plug in to work. Thank you,


----------



## miguelos (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks @sorayuki for such amazing plugin. One issue though - the dock does not seem to respect the position I put it.
I'd like to have it as second tab where audio mixer is - but whenever I relaunch OBS it's again on left side near previews.
Also it does not react to hiding - If I unselect dock (view/docks) - it keeps being enabled when OBS launches


----------



## marcoluis (Apr 17, 2021)

Hola
Descargué OBS y agregué obs-multi-rtmp-s 0.2.6.tar y obs-multi-rtmp-setup
Luego de descargarlo en la aplicación puedo agregar el multirtmp, como muestro en la imagen 1 que he agregado, agrego 3 cajas rtmp y cuando cierro la aplicación OBS y la vuelvo a abrir, lo que he agregado se borra como se muestra en la imagen dos.
Quiero saber cuál es la razón por la que lo que creo no se salva, necesito ayuda.

Gracias


----------



## marcoluis (Apr 17, 2021)

Hello
I downloaded OBS and added obs-multi-rtmp-s 0.2.6.tar and obs-multi-rtmp-setup
After downloading it in the application I can add the multi
rtmp, as I show in image 1 that I have added, I add 3 rtmp boxes and when I close the OBS application and reopen it, what I have added is erased as shown in image two.
I want to know what is the reason why what I believe is not saved, I need help.

Thanks


----------



## jemannin (Apr 17, 2021)

Same problem here.


----------



## jemannin (Apr 18, 2021)

I also got an idea would there be any possibilities to start a specific stream:
- By OBS shortcut 
- Or just automatically when OBS is streaming
- Or by OBS WebSocket (https://github.com/Palakis/obs-websocket) 

Thank you very much!


----------



## sorayuki (Apr 18, 2021)

marcoluis said:


> Hello
> I downloaded OBS and added obs-multi-rtmp-s 0.2.6.tar and obs-multi-rtmp-setup
> After downloading it in the application I can add the multi
> rtmp, as I show in image 1 that I have added, I add 3 rtmp boxes and when I close the OBS application and reopen it, what I have added is erased as shown in image two.
> ...


Hi, I do receive serveral reports say that settings are lost. To tell the truth I don't know why it happens, it works well in my computer.
Would you please try this plugin without any other plugins and to see if it still happens?


----------



## Drogith (Apr 18, 2021)

Greetings everyone!
@sorayuki You have done an amazing job with this plugin! I've been doing some testing and come upon some issues maybe you, or others have experienced and found work arounds:
1. Glimesh uses FTL, is there a way to set a FTL destination instead of RTMP? Or does that need to be setup as the primary stream? I have successfully streamed to YT (set as multi) and Glimesh (set as main)
2. Is there anything specific that needs to be added for Twitch? I found that using Twitch as one of the multi streams causes sound and lag issues.
3. Are there any special settings for FB? I was able to stream to FB using the main stream with no issues. But having it broadcast from your tool causes RTMP issues and I used both the one provided by the json file and the one provided by FB with no video for either one.

Thank you again for all the work you are putting in!


----------



## jemannin (Apr 19, 2021)

sorayuki said:


> Hi, I do receive serveral reports say that settings are lost. To tell the truth I don't know why it happens, it works well in my computer.
> Would you please try this plugin without any other plugins and to see if it still happens?



For me, it just worked to shut down the computer and now it is working. I also pressed COM+S to save before closing, but don't know was it that.


----------



## jemannin (Apr 19, 2021)

jemannin said:


> I also got an idea would there be any possibilities to start a specific stream:
> - By OBS shortcut
> - Or just automatically when OBS is streaming
> - Or by OBS WebSocket (https://github.com/Palakis/obs-websocket)
> ...



@sorayuki Are one of those 2 first possible to get to the next release? Would help me a lot! 
I asked the WebSocket team about the third but it is not in their plan to control OBS plugins.

Thanks! :)


----------



## Tangential (Apr 26, 2021)

I am having the same issue with the plugin. It is working great, but not saving my settings when I leave OBS. I am running 26.1.1 as admin on the latest Windows 10. I do have the FX and  adv Scene Switcher plugins. 

Is there a way to manually save the settings and then reload them?


----------



## carlosmello (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi, and congratulation on the plug in
I have a doubt, if i'm broadcasting an instagram live between 2 accounts i.e. my account and the account of a teacher or influencer etc. Can I still broadcast with the participation on other plataforms like facebook youtube etc? or only my feed will appear on other streaming services?


----------



## Tangential (Apr 29, 2021)

Is there any chance of adding an option to a stream definition to have that stream start when the main stream does?


----------



## Ashb (May 2, 2021)

How do we update the plugin?


----------



## hugozeta (May 2, 2021)

AlbertPerK21 said:


> Hi there everyone -
> 
> I went ahead and installed the Mac Package however I do not see the dock option displayed. I verified that it is installed in the correct directory but it appears to not be working as expected. I went ahead and restarted my machine as well as restarted the OBS application. Excuse my ignorance if I am missing anything but is there something that I could have missed or did incorrectly?



Hi! I had the same problem. Then I installed a different version of the plugin (x64 instead of arm64) and now it's working.


----------



## Peppe73 (May 5, 2021)

[QUOTE = "hugozeta, post: 524679, membro: 322935"]
Ciao! Ho avuto lo stesso problema. Poi ho installato una versione diversa del plugin (x64 invece di arm64) e ora funziona.
[/CITAZIONE]
Ciao mi potresti dire dove hai trovato la versione che funziona? anche io ho lo stesso problema non memorizza le impostazioni


----------



## Labralight (May 5, 2021)

I also have the issue where it is not saving the target locations when quitting obs, does anyone have a fix for this?


----------



## AlbertPerK21 (May 11, 2021)

hugozeta said:


> Hi! I had the same problem. Then I installed a different version of the plugin (x64 instead of arm64) and now it's working.


Thanks! I got it working a couple weeks back after trying to re-install the plugin. Pretty awesome!


----------



## Peppe73 (May 14, 2021)

How do you solve the problem of storing swllw settings ???


----------



## kakadk (May 15, 2021)

Peppe73 said:


> How do you solve the problem of storing swllw settings ???


I didnt


----------



## lavela (May 23, 2021)

Is there a step-by-step installation manual for all of us newbies? Or a tutorial from installation to how to use it? Thanks a lot. I really admire you, code creators. Wish I had been born later to be in the same wave as you are.


----------



## ftrog (May 24, 2021)

This looks like a really great plugin for OBS that I would love to try. However, VirusTotal.com states 5 security vendors are flagging it as malicious content containing Riskware. Would it be possible to get the contents reviewed and confirmed?


----------



## Michael Teoh (May 29, 2021)

The targets created are not saved for me either. I have to add the targets every time. Although not very time consuming but it'll be good if they are saved.


----------



## sHOTTY2hOTTY (May 31, 2021)

sorayuki said:


> Hi, I do receive serveral reports say that settings are lost. To tell the truth I don't know why it happens, it works well in my computer.
> Would you please try this plugin without any other plugins and to see if it still happens?


Hello, i am also having the same problems as the others concerning the Targets not saving. I am on a newly built computer with fresh windows and obs 26.1.1 install. I currently have no other plugins installed alongside yours ver. 0.2.6. If there is anything i can provide you to help solve this problem please let me know i would be more than happy to send you any files or screenshots.


Spoiler: PC Specs Incase It Helps. 



Windows 10 Home x64-bit, OBS 26.1.1, multiple-rtmp-outputs-plugin 0.2.6, Ryzen 9 5900x, RTX 3080, Asus Crosshair VIII Hero, TridentZ 2x8GB 3200MHZ RAM, Samsung 980 Pro 2TB


----------



## sHOTTY2hOTTY (May 31, 2021)

sorayuki said:


> Hi, I do receive serveral reports say that settings are lost. To tell the truth I don't know why it happens, it works well in my computer.
> Would you please try this plugin without any other plugins and to see if it still happens?


I seem to have found somewhat of a  Fix for this problem. After some stumbling around i found that if you create a new target after pressing OK to create it, click on modify and make any change to the name and click OK again to save the changes. after that when closing and opening OBS the targets were saved for me. Hope this helps anyone having this same issue.
@Michael Teoh


----------



## sHOTTY2hOTTY (May 31, 2021)

@Labralight @Tangential @DonRovigo @AnyaAkulova @marcoluis @WaveSim @pba


----------



## Nimal (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi. Please help with removing this plugin on MacOS?


----------



## Null1k (Jun 2, 2021)

sHOTTY2hOTTY said:


> I seem to have found somewhat of a  Fix for this problem. After some stumbling around i found that if you create a new target after pressing OK to create it, click on modify and make any change to the name and click OK again to save the changes. after that when closing and opening OBS the targets were saved for me. Hope this helps anyone having this same issue.
> @Michael Teoh


Thx my man, it's work, but still have 1 problem for setting UI for this plugin. Every time he starting in left side of screen but now I'm not need write settings for restream everytime -)


----------



## ashmanmedia (Jun 5, 2021)

BloodMan said:


> Is any way to dock window in place I want - not left window side - but right, for example... ?



I must agree 2.6 didnt fix this simple DOCKING issue? seems to not remember position when docked... and appears top left once restarted.




TOP LEFT by default...

My only fix request AWESOME JOB AWESOME PLUGIN.


----------



## ZaGRAmY (Jun 8, 2021)

When can the update to the new version of OBS studio 27.0.0 be expected?


----------



## rockbottom (Jun 8, 2021)

The current version works fine with v27, I've already streamed about 20 hours with it over the last (3) days without a hiccup.


----------



## ZaGRAmY (Jun 8, 2021)

rockbottom said:


> The current version works fine with v27, I've already streamed about 20 hours with it over the last (3) days without a hiccup.


Okay now it works but I had to upload the plugin to OBS v26.1.1 and then update to v27.0.0 as I installed earlier on v27.0.0 it didn't work: P


----------



## rockbottom (Jun 8, 2021)

Cool

I don't use the updater, I uninstall ALL of my plug-ins, then uninstall OBS, restart & then reverse the process for install.


----------



## zeroyjk (Jun 11, 2021)

NestorLS said:


> Bien, me respondo una vez logrado configurar el plugin en mi Ubuntu 20.04. Ya estuve emitiendo en nuestros canales de Facebook y Youtube. En el adjunto explico como lo he logrado y en caso de que lo quieran hacer automáticamente les paso un script. Soy principiante en el armado de script así que lo visual a partir de un source no es que ha quedado de lo mejor pero lo mas importante es que tal vez a alguien le podrá ser de utilidad.



hello, i getting this error



```
/home/user/obs-multi-rtmp-master/src/obs-multi-rtmp.cpp:5:10: fatal error: filesystem: No such file or directory
 #include <filesystem>
          ^~~~~~~~~~~~
compilation terminated.
CMakeFiles/obs-multi-rtmp.dir/build.make:98: recipe for target 'CMakeFiles/obs-multi-rtmp.dir/src/obs-multi-rtmp.cpp.o' failed
make[2]: *** [CMakeFiles/obs-multi-rtmp.dir/src/obs-multi-rtmp.cpp.o] Error 1
CMakeFiles/Makefile2:95: recipe for target 'CMakeFiles/obs-multi-rtmp.dir/all' failed
make[1]: *** [CMakeFiles/obs-multi-rtmp.dir/all] Error 2
Makefile:149: recipe for target 'all' failed
make: *** [all] Error 2
```


----------



## Kcenteno1963 (Jun 12, 2021)

I have the same problem.  It is a new machine, first install version 27 of OBS and then without having installed any other plugin install version 0.2.6 of your plugin...... all aggregate targets are lost.

Thank you for telling me what I can do to correct this?


----------



## Kcenteno1963 (Jun 12, 2021)

sHOTTY2hOTTY said:


> I seem to have found somewhat of a  Fix for this problem. After some stumbling around i found that if you create a new target after pressing OK to create it, click on modify and make any change to the name and click OK again to save the changes. after that when closing and opening OBS the targets were saved for me. Hope this helps anyone having this same issue.
> @Michael Teoh


----------



## Kcenteno1963 (Jun 12, 2021)

excellent.... Worked.... thank you very much.


----------



## silvanabr (Jun 13, 2021)

eu baixei o instalador  dele deu certo https://github.com/sorayuki/obs-multi-rtmp/releases/download/0.2.6/obs-multi-rtmp.zip valwwwww muito obrigado amei


----------



## Dbiela1 (Jun 21, 2021)

having the same problem. targets not saving. judging by how many people are having the problem. this should have been fixed by now.


----------



## lifewithmatthew (Jun 22, 2021)

Is there a way to automatically start a destination when you start streaming?  It would be nice to be able to hit "Start Streaming" and have certain destinations setup to start without manually selecting each one.


----------



## Kaian32 (Jul 1, 2021)

Hey, is there a way to set a custom FPS in different streams? For example, I would like to broadcast to Twitch at 60 FPS, and 30 FPS to Facebook, it would be great if this was possible.


----------



## odjhlofton (Jul 3, 2021)

I'm just wondering if there's a way using advanced Macros plugin to trigger the targets in Multiple Outputs to start together and be created then to do normal stuff like pre show countdown?


----------



## Antonio Gomes (Jul 5, 2021)

hernanderivera said:


> No logro instalarlo en ubuntu(Zorin Linux), alguien puede darme una mano?


I made a video, showing step-by-step to install this plugin on ubuntu. Video link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1HZEBA3Rl8


----------



## TowerC (Jul 7, 2021)

Is there a way to SAVE settings for the plugin. Whenever I restart, I lose 3 setup streams. Considering, OBS crashed and we restart OBS every day, saving is a must. Any help? THX!


----------



## ChasinLex (Jul 7, 2021)

We've installed this under OBS on a MacMini and MacOS. We've not had any issues with saving settings for the plugin. We're only trying to stream to YouTube and FB at the same time. The YouTube stream has no issues. For the FB stream the log says the connection was successful. It shows the scenes, etc. It shows the stream stopping, but nothing shows up on FB. I'm sure I've missed something in FB setup. Entered the rtmp server and stream key and that's it. Anyone seen this before? I've looked at all 13 pages of this topic but not seen this issue. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## mediacoordinator (Jul 7, 2021)

TowerC said:


> Is there a way to SAVE settings for the plugin. Whenever I restart, I lose 3 setup streams. Considering, OBS crashed and we restart OBS every day, saving is a must. Any help? THX!



You have to create the stream output. give it a title. close it, open it. insert the desired parameters, rename it to something completely different and close it. then it should save.


----------



## nunFalco (Jul 8, 2021)

First at all thank you so much for make this! and I was wondering if is there any way to use shortcuts to activate this plugin?


----------



## RehanSaeed (Jul 9, 2021)

Looks like hotkey support is missing. Would be a great addition to this plugin:









						HotKey Support  · Issue #56 · sorayuki/obs-multi-rtmp
					

Hi Sorayuki, Thank you for this awesome plugin, it works very well! I am writing in hoping that support for hotkeys / keyboard shortcuts can be included in a next revision. Currently, I have all of...




					github.com


----------



## ChasinLex (Jul 9, 2021)

ChasinLex said:


> We've installed this under OBS on a MacMini and MacOS. We've not had any issues with saving settings for the plugin. We're only trying to stream to YouTube and FB at the same time. The YouTube stream has no issues. For the FB stream the log says the connection was successful. It shows the scenes, etc. It shows the stream stopping, but nothing shows up on FB. I'm sure I've missed something in FB setup. Entered the rtmp server and stream key and that's it. Anyone seen this before? I've looked at all 13 pages of this topic but not seen this issue. Thanks in advance!!


Answered my own question thru playing around. Turns out our "persistent" stream key isn't. Generated a new one and the "GO LIVE" button on FB recognized the stream and stream works.


----------



## Andre Caleffi (Jul 21, 2021)

EN-US (Google translator)
Please add the option to choose which network I want to send the signal.
Example, I have a network card with the local internet signal and another signal coming from the cell phone. So I can send the signal through two networks if one fails the other takes over.

PT-BR
Por favor, adicione a opção de escolher qual rede eu desejo enviar o sinal.
Exemplo, tenho uma placa de rede com o sinal de internet local e outro sinal vindo do celular. Assim posso enviar o sinal por duas redes caso uma falhe a outra assume.


----------



## leathan (Aug 6, 2021)

Still unsure how this plugin saves its data.


EDIT: TO SAVE YOUR OUTPUTS FIRST ADD YOUR RTMP SERVER/KEY THEN AFTER ITS ADDED CLICK MODIFY, THEN CLICK OKAY.

I still have not figured out how to make the dock stay where I want though.


----------



## sorayuki (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi, settings not saved issue may have been fixed in 0.2.6.1
try this version if you hit the bug


----------



## mschwendtner (Aug 12, 2021)

Latest version I get a virus warning when downloading. Previous version is OK... Any thoughts ?


----------



## RockNRollGeek (Aug 13, 2021)

Andre Caleffi said:


> EN-US (Google translator)
> Please add the option to choose which network I want to send the signal.
> Example, I have a network card with the local internet signal and another signal coming from the cell phone. So I can send the signal through two networks if one fails the other takes over.
> 
> ...



That is an operating system / network level fix, not one for a small plugin within an app. You can solve that problem with something like Speedify that sends the data out on both connections for failover, or by using a network device that supports bonding and a bonding service.


----------



## Russell-KV4S (Aug 13, 2021)

leathan said:


> EDIT: TO SAVE YOUR OUTPUTS FIRST ADD YOUR RTMP SERVER/KEY THEN AFTER ITS ADDED CLICK MODIFY, THEN CLICK OKAY.



This seems to work for me, thank you!  :)



mschwendtner said:


> Latest version I get a virus warning when downloading. Previous version is OK... Any thoughts ?



same here 0.2.6.1:


----------



## R4NIERI (Aug 16, 2021)

mschwendtner said:


> Latest version I get a virus warning when downloading. Previous version is OK... Any thoughts ?


I'm having virus reporting by antivirus in this build too.

I also have a problem with it saving the plugin position on OBS. It's just hidden every time in the bottom right corner, no matter what I do, its position is not saved by the OBS.


----------



## tmcarter (Aug 16, 2021)

This is what I am seeing on Windows 10, latest updates when DL from source above... All appears legit; but just wondering if anyone else see this with Defender 365??  Im kinda hesitant about installing with this warning... 

Really need it to stream to FBLive and YouTube at same time.

Any suggestions??


----------



## sorayuki (Aug 17, 2021)

tmcarter said:


> View attachment 74299
> 
> This is what I am seeing on Windows 10, latest updates when DL from source above... All appears legit; but just wondering if anyone else see this with Defender 365??  Im kinda hesitant about installing with this warning...
> 
> ...


It's automated build by github CI system.
I suggest that uploading it to online virus scan website and to see how many of a ton of AV software regard it as virus.


----------



## ducnguyenhoang (Aug 19, 2021)

I got a warning from window threat. Does anyone got it?


----------



## Blend30 (Aug 24, 2021)

How do you uninstall this plugin on Mac????


----------



## RockNRollGeek (Aug 26, 2021)

R4NIERI said:


> I'm having virus reporting by antivirus in this build too.
> 
> I also have a problem with it saving the plugin position on OBS. It's just hidden every time in the bottom right corner, no matter what I do, its position is not saved by the OBS.


Yeah, this one's been a major problem for quite some time, not sure why this one has dock issues. It got annoying enough to the point I had to remove it entirely until this is fixed. Honestly, at this point from what I've seen since this was launched, someone who cares more to actively maintain it needs to just fork the code and make some of these minor fixes, preferably one of the few creators here who's got a ton of various plugin experience under their belt. The comments I've seen on the current github project don't give me much confidence in it, to the point this other A/V issue that's been popping up for everyone came as no surprise to me.


----------



## sorayuki (Sep 25, 2021)

the dock position problem may has been fixed in 0.2.7


----------



## leon El (Sep 29, 2021)

Hola, tengo un problema con la actualización obs 27.1.1  le doy en el botón de actualizar y me arroja el siguiente mensaje y no se qué hacer.


----------



## Bucefalo_rome (Sep 29, 2021)

sorayuki said:


> the dock position problem may has been fixed in 0.2.7


i confirm Dock position is fixed.. thank you !! Guys don't forget to invite this guys for a BEER ... he deserve it !!!


----------



## WinterRaine (Oct 1, 2021)

Mdowdy1989 said:


> Any help for a newbie to install this and to get it running? I'm not real good at Chinese! Have no clue!


I am in the same boat. I have it downloaded, installed. It is all nice and wide open in my program files however it is NOT in my OBS. I don't know what I am doing wrong. Yes it is in my program files/obs-studio. I have done it and redone it over and over again. I don't know what it is, but i cannot ever get OBS to work right for me no matter what i do. I am not tech savy, but i can follow instructions. lol.


----------



## sorayuki (Oct 1, 2021)

WinterRaine said:


> I am in the same boat. I have it downloaded, installed. It is all nice and wide open in my program files however it is NOT in my OBS. I don't know what I am doing wrong. Yes it is in my program files/obs-studio. I have done it and redone it over and over again. I don't know what it is, but i cannot ever get OBS to work right for me no matter what i do. I am not tech savy, but i can follow instructions. lol.


Hi, have you got an OBS with version greater or equal 26.1 ?


----------



## EduardoWBG (Oct 6, 2021)

Hello!
I'm having a weird issue with the plugin. I first installed it and did a little quick test and everything wokred as it should but after restarting my system I have this weird popup showing up




is in spanish but it says "To obtain OBS decoders, start streaming in OBS once (you can stop it immediately)"
And it no longer works :(
Any ideas?


----------



## sorayuki (Oct 7, 2021)

EduardoWBG said:


> Hello!
> I'm having a weird issue with the plugin. I first installed it and did a little quick test and everything wokred as it should but after restarting my system I have this weird popup showing up
> View attachment 75854
> is in spanish but it says "To obtain OBS decoders, start streaming in OBS once (you can stop it immediately)"
> ...


Do as it says.
click the start streaming button in OBS's main UI for once, and OBS will initialize the encoder.


----------



## Pimmal (Oct 10, 2021)

Hey as i can see x264 is using fast or ultra fast preset, can you bring in a line were you can set custom encoding parameters? Or bring in the urgent paramaters like preset and profile? This would be awesome, because thats the reason for not using your plugin and doing manual FFMPEG transcoding.


----------



## KensonPlays (Oct 12, 2021)

How does this work exactly? Could I stream to YT via the normal Stream settings and just add this in to also send to Twitch additionally? Or do I need to add both YT and Twitch as options for both to work?


----------



## Rodas (Nov 8, 2021)

Is there a way to syncronice the beginning and the end of the streams? my main stream is on Facebook and I use this plug-in for youtube, but I have to press twice the button start or finish, one for facebook and another one for youtube, is posible to press just once?


----------



## sorayuki (Nov 9, 2021)

Rodas said:


> Is there a way to syncronice the beginning and the end of the streams? my main stream is on Facebook and I use this plug-in for youtube, but I have to press twice the button start or finish, one for facebook and another one for youtube, is posible to press just once?


check the latest version which comes with "sync start with obs"


----------



## djquartz (Nov 19, 2021)

I have a question regarding Instagram and TikTok feeds. Is it possible to build in a rotation function that can rotate your feed to the left 90 degrees before it's displayed on their end?

This way someone can see your whole screen and they just have to rotate their phone.


----------



## Ryan Ellerbe (Nov 22, 2021)

Yes you stream to youtube from obs like usual, then in the plugin you set up a different location to stream like twitch, or facebook.


----------



## Ryan Ellerbe (Nov 22, 2021)

Does anyone know when you select x264 as encoder, what speed is it? I would like to be able to change the speed since I have some overhead on my cpu.


----------



## djquartz (Nov 22, 2021)

Ryan Ellerbe said:


> Yes you stream to youtube from obs like usual, then in the plugin you set up a different location to stream like twitch, or facebook.



I know how to stream to it by setting up the connection, the issue in the screen orientation. Instagram and TikTok use portait mode.

So it's 1080x1920 instead of 1920x1080.


----------



## sorayuki (Nov 23, 2021)

Ryan Ellerbe said:


> Does anyone know when you select x264 as encoder, what speed is it? I would like to be able to change the speed since I have some overhead on my cpu.


The default one. It's veryfast.


----------



## Ryan Ellerbe (Nov 23, 2021)

sorayuki said:


> The default one. It's veryfast.


Wonder if the person who made this plugin could add it so we could change it?


----------



## Blondelion (Nov 24, 2021)

Ryan Ellerbe said:


> Wonder if the person who made this plugin could add it so we could change it?


hahaha, the one that answered you before is the one that made the plugin hehehe


----------



## mpek (Nov 30, 2021)

Windows Defender reports a Trojan Win32/Woreflint.A!cl with 0.2.8 setup file obs-multi-rtmp.exe 



			Trojan:Win32/Woreflint.A!cl threat description - Microsoft Security Intelligence


----------



## OvrilPT (Nov 30, 2021)

Is the "Audio Mixer ID" in this plugin's Audio Settings tab the same as the Audio Tracks in the Output settings of OBS?

Asking this because I'm researching streaming a multi-language event, and I'm trying to understand if I can do 2 different streams with the same video but different audio tracks, by changing this setting in the plugin.

Thanks


----------



## Vancouver (Dec 8, 2021)

CAUTION!!!! v0.2.8 on github has some nasty ransomware virus in both the exe and dlls. I'd be cautious before installing as it tries to lock personal files.  Windows 10 found it with the inbuilt ransomeware protection and also the antivirus.


----------



## sorayuki (Dec 9, 2021)

OvrilPT said:


> Is the "Audio Mixer ID" in this plugin's Audio Settings tab the same as the Audio Tracks in the Output settings of OBS?
> 
> Asking this because I'm researching streaming a multi-language event, and I'm trying to understand if I can do 2 different streams with the same video but different audio tracks, by changing this setting in the plugin.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, it does the same behavior to output settings.
I recommand you have a try before working in formal situation.


----------



## r3dd3vil (Dec 10, 2021)

sorayuki said:


> The default one. It's veryfast.


hello sorayuki! Thanks a lot for this great plugin! Is there any way to change the default value of it from veryfast to fast or other?


----------



## spdyvkng (Dec 27, 2021)

sorayuki said:


> No, it can't. It can only send the active scene to other providers.


Would it be possible to use different downstream keyers from Downstream Keyer Plugin for different streams using separate encoders? Thus using DSK1 for Twitch with Twitch elements overlaying the Twitch target and DSK2 for Facebook elements overlaying the Facebook target, each with their own separate encoder?


----------



## Robo92la (Jan 5, 2022)

Can someone help me? I've tried downloading this plugin for Mac but can't seem to find it in my "view--docks". I have the proper versions and the obs-multi-rtmp folder in my plugins folder. Not sure what I'm getting wrong here.


----------



## wadokin (Jan 6, 2022)

Hello,
I've been trying to use this plugin for months without success. I have so many problems. I have OBS 27.1.3, and obs-multi-rtmp-portable.zip version 0.2.8. I have my OBS linked to Youtube, and I intend to stream to Twitch simultaneously with this plugin.
1. I cannot uninstall this plugin. I removed all the files that I had added to the OBS folder, but the plugin is still there, and my RTMP settings are there too. Why isn't there an uninstaller?
2. When it is installed, I get the error " To get encoders from OBS, please start steraming in OBS for once", EVERY time I close and reopen OBS.
3. After starting a broadcast without this plugin to let it get the encoder data, I click start on the plugin, and it says that it's streaming, and on my Twitch site it's says that I'm live under my profile picture and the timer on the bottom right is running, but the stream does not play, it shows the offline banner, and on the top right, it says I'm offline. Also, the bandwidth is indeed being uploaded, but Twitch is not able to display it.
4. I haven't found a single forum or video on internet which explains exactly how to introduce the "RTMP Server" and RTMP Key that this plugins requires, when trying to use it for TWITCH (all the tutorials are for youtube). So I googled the twitch ingest servers (https://stream.twitch.tv/ingests/), and I am introducing the data like this:
RTMP Server: *rtmp://mad01.contribute.live-video.net/app/{stream_key}*
RTMP Key: *{stream_key}*
where I replace *{stream_key} *with the "Primary Stream key" that I have in my Twitch user profile.
Then I introduced my username and password just in case. And I left the Video Settings and Audio Settings to "Get from OBS".
Is this the correct way to do it for Twitch?
5. Would it be possible to add a feature to the plugin that allows me to set a different "FPS" for each stream output? I want to stream in 60 fps to Youtube, and 30 fps to Twitch.

Why do I always get more problems than anyone else when trying to set up computer stuff??


----------



## wadokin (Jan 6, 2022)

wadokin said:


> Hello,
> I've been trying to use this plugin for months without success. I have so many problems. I have OBS 27.1.3, and obs-multi-rtmp-portable.zip version 0.2.8. I have my OBS linked to Youtube, and I intend to stream to Twitch simultaneously with this plugin.
> 1. I cannot uninstall this plugin. I removed all the files that I had added to the OBS folder, but the plugin is still there, and my RTMP settings are there too. Why isn't there an uninstaller?
> 2. When it is installed, I get the error " To get encoders from OBS, please start steraming in OBS for once", EVERY time I close and reopen OBS.
> ...



After deleting everything, I also tried the "obs-multi-rtmp-setup.exe",  and it shows the message "uninstall obs-multi-rtmp?". But even if I click yes, it doesn't delete it; and the next time I run it, it asks the same thing.
Also, regarding deletion of the plugin, is there anything in "Username"\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio that I should delete?

I also tried setting Twitch as main main stream, and tried to stream to Youtube with this plugin, and it didn't work either.
I just can't get it to work at all


----------



## wadokin (Jan 6, 2022)

wadokin said:


> After deleting everything, I also tried the "obs-multi-rtmp-setup.exe",  and it shows the message "uninstall obs-multi-rtmp?". But even if I click yes, it doesn't delete it; and the next time I run it, it asks the same thing.
> Also, regarding deletion of the plugin, is there anything in "Username"\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio that I should delete?
> 
> I also tried setting Twitch as main main stream, and tried to stream to Youtube with this plugin, and it didn't work either.
> I just can't get it to work at all


I literally just uninstalled OBS and checked the "remove settings" box. Then I even unistalled all plugins that had an uninstall.exe. Restarted my computer, deleted the obs-studio folder from Program files (which it didn't let me delete before the restart). Downloaded OBSStudio from internet, installed it. BAM Sorayuki's plugin is already there?!! How do I delete it?? Heeelp


----------



## wadokin (Jan 6, 2022)

wadokin said:


> I literally just uninstalled OBS and checked the "remove settings" box. Then I even unistalled all plugins that had an uninstall.exe. Restarted my computer, deleted the obs-studio folder from Program files (which it didn't let me delete before the restart). Downloaded OBSStudio from internet, installed it. BAM Sorayuki's plugin is already there?!! How do I delete it?? Heeelp


I found it in "C:\ProgramData\obs-studio\plugins\obs-multi-rtmp\..."!!! I don't remember how it got there, but it's a hidden folder, so I definitely didn't put it there myself. I deleted the whole \obs-studio\plugins\obs-multi-rtmp\..., and reinstalled OBS, and the plugin is finally gone!
Now I will try to manually add the plugin files to this clean install to see if the plugin works...

Note: I hate posting so many posts... I'd like to be able to edit and update a single post... but there's a 10 minute limit on editing...so I have to make a new post every time I want to update my progress...can that be changed??


----------



## wadokin (Jan 6, 2022)

wadokin said:


> I found it in "C:\ProgramData\obs-studio\plugins\obs-multi-rtmp\..."!!! I don't remember how it got there, but it's a hidden folder, so I definitely didn't put it there myself. I deleted the whole \obs-studio\plugins\obs-multi-rtmp\..., and reinstalled OBS, and the plugin is finally gone!
> Now I will try to manually add the plugin files to this clean install to see if the plugin works...
> 
> Note: I hate posting so many posts... I'd like to be able to edit and update a single post... but there's a 10 minute limit on editing...so I have to make a new post every time I want to update my progress...can that be changed??


OK. It works with the default settings. I literally didn't change a single setting. II logged in to Twich with OBS, and then put the Youtube RTMP data on the plugin. I managed to stream to both platforms simultaneously. Though after closing and restarting OBS, once again I got the error "To get encoders from OBS, please start steraming in OBS for once ".


----------



## wadokin (Jan 6, 2022)

I then swapped accounts, and set Youtube as the main, and streamed to Twitch with the plugin. It also worked. Then I tried to increase the bitrate to 18000 kbps, which is what I use for Youtube. That's when the plugin stopped working. Is it illegal to send that much bitrate to Twitch, or what is the problem? I don't mind if I send 18 Mbps and it gets capped to 6 Mbps, but at least I don't have to set independent encoders. Maybe it's related to the setting "Ignore streaming service limitations" in the Streaing tab in the settings of OBS, which is not a setting that's available through the plugin. Well, at least I got it to work. I'm quite happy now :) Sorry for so many posts


----------



## wadokin (Jan 7, 2022)

So I figured out, that this plugin only works upto 8000 kbps bitrate. If you go higher either through the OBS encoder, or through the custom encoder, in whatever platform (Youtube, Twitch..), it doesn't work at all. Though Youtube has a 51000 kbps limit, so I don't know why it's also capped at 8000 kbps by this plugin. What's interesting, is that with this plugin I can stream to Twitch at 8 Mbps even though I'm not an affiliate, whereas if I use the normal streaming method, it gets capped to 8 Mbps automatically, unless I check the "Ignore streaming service limitations". By the way, can I get banned for streaming at 8 Mbps without being an affiliate?


----------



## wadokin (Jan 7, 2022)

wadokin said:


> So I figured out, that this plugin only works upto 8000 kbps bitrate. If you go higher either through the OBS encoder, or through the custom encoder, in whatever platform (Youtube, Twitch..), it doesn't work at all. Though Youtube has a 51000 kbps limit, so I don't know why it's also capped at 8000 kbps by this plugin. What's interesting, is that with this plugin I can stream to Twitch at 8 Mbps even though I'm not an affiliate, whereas if I use the normal streaming method, it gets capped to 8 Mbps automatically, unless I check the "Ignore streaming service limitations". By the way, can I get banned for streaming at 8 Mbps without being an affiliate?


Well, I realized that I was seeing myself as live on my own Tiwtch dashboard when streaming to Twitch at 8 Mbps, but then I went to my channel as a different user, and I appeared offline, so yeah, no hack there... Twitch was blocking me unitl I switched it back to 6 Mbps.

Also I realized that it was the obs-multi-rtmp-setup.exe that had installed the plugin in the Program Data folder. And then I had installed it twice by putting it manually into Program files. I was having the problem that the plugin doesn't remember the encoder settings after restarting (I tried versions 0.2.8 and 0.2.7.1), so I removed the files from Progarm Files, and I tried the obs-multi-rtmp-setup.exe, which put them again into Program DATA, and the plugin works anyway, but it still doesn't remember the encoder settings.


I also have some requests, which I don't know if they're even possible or logic:
1. I would like to be able to set different fps for each stream
2.Would it be possible to set a high bitrate for Youtube, and then have it capped for Twitch at 6 or 8 Mbps, with a single encoder?


Sorry and thanks again!


----------



## emilekasnasrallah (Jan 8, 2022)

it's work super
but is there any way to let it start stream via CMD or start auto stream when the main stream start?


----------



## TriviaNight (Jan 11, 2022)

This plugin is fantastic!  We are running into one issue and I don't see a workaround.  We need to stream to Twitch & Instagram at the same time, but the resolution cannot stay the same on both platforms.  Is there a way to change the resolution within the plugin?  Thanks again for making something so easy to use!


----------



## DispatchMinion (Jan 23, 2022)

I have seen that it "should" work in rpan studio https://github.com/reddit/rpan-studio/releases. but I did a copy/paste from the zip file to the related folders in rpan studio and not seeing any difference
Anyone have knowledge of how/if this should work?


----------



## ejstark (Jan 25, 2022)

I had this plugin working for several months.  I streamed to Facebook Live with OBS, and YouTube with the plugin.  The plugin recently started giving me a "Failed to Connect to Server" error.  I changed all of my settings to simplify everything.  I used Get From OBS, but still cannot connect for the last two months.  Anyone else seen the same thing?  I'm not sure why it stopped working.


----------



## Youfoundmiyes (Jan 26, 2022)

Mdowdy1989 said:


> Any help for a newbie to install this and to get it running? I'm not real good at Chinese! Have no clue!




Please, how can I set it up?


----------



## Dputz (Jan 28, 2022)

Anytime i stream more than 2 my computer goes to 70%+ (facebook group/facebook page/linkedin).  I have to shut down the 3rd one. Any suggestions?  Currently I "start the stream" then run the 2 off the dock killing the main stream.


----------



## MEDIAALL (Jan 30, 2022)

Hi, great plugin! But please I have an important question. *While streaming with this plugin to the multiple platforms, does that require the need for more data consumption or bigger bandwidth than when streaming to a single channel?*


----------



## lifewithmatthew (Feb 9, 2022)

MEDIAALL said:


> Hi, great plugin! But please I have an important question. *While streaming with this plugin to the multiple platforms, does that require the need for more data consumption or bigger bandwidth than when streaming to a single channel?*



Yes, assuming every destination is using the same bitrate, then streaming to 2 destinations will take double the bandwidth, streaming to 3 will take triple the bandwidth, etc.


----------



## Jason McPeak (Feb 9, 2022)

Love to be able to use this, I run LINUX. I tried to download and compile the source, but it's not working. I also tried to do the compile through the command line with GITHUB, but their weird change in login using a token or something and their workaround useing a browser login isn't working either.


----------



## brighthorizon (Feb 11, 2022)

Hello, has anyone been able to successfully use this addon to stream to 2 different youtube channels? I can get this addon to work with main stream to be youtube and facebook using addon but when trying to add another youtube channel with correct rtmp and streamkey doesn't work. It says its streaming but no video ever shows on 2nd youtube channel.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Acey05 (Feb 12, 2022)

brighthorizon said:


> Hello, has anyone been able to successfully use this addon to stream to 2 different youtube channels? I can get this addon to work with main stream to be youtube and facebook using addon but when trying to add another youtube channel with correct rtmp and streamkey doesn't work. It says its streaming but no video ever shows on 2nd youtube channel.
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Doesn't Youtube have that really terrible system in place where your Youtube Channel MUST be active on your Browser when you start Streaming for it to work, then you have to log out and log in to the second Channel and do that all over again for them to work as well? Not like Twitch where you just press Stream and it automatically works?

Some people claim you don't need to do that anymore, but I literally cannot get Youtube to work without first looking at it before streaming.


----------



## brighthorizon (Feb 14, 2022)

Acey05 said:


> Doesn't Youtube have that really terrible system in place where your Youtube Channel MUST be active on your Browser when you start Streaming for it to work, then you have to log out and log in to the second Channel and do that all over again for them to work as well? Not like Twitch where you just press Stream and it automatically works?
> 
> Some people claim you don't need to do that anymore, but I literally cannot get Youtube to work without first looking at it before streaming.



i normally grab the streamkey in youtube right before in obs. maybe that is it. the issue is the other youtube channel is not mine they only supplied rtmp link and streamkey.

Any suggestions would be great, I just don't want to pay for restream.io i will only stream to 2 youtube channels once in a while.


----------



## Acey05 (Feb 14, 2022)

brighthorizon said:


> i normally grab the streamkey in youtube right before in obs. maybe that is it. the issue is the other youtube channel is not mine they only supplied rtmp link and streamkey.
> 
> Any suggestions would be great, I just don't want to pay for restream.io i will only stream to 2 youtube channels once in a while.


Maybe ask around OBS Discord or some Reddit Youtube subs? I know exactly what you mean, but if you don't have access to the account directly before a Stream starts it won't start (I found out this the hard way after almost a week of lost streams).

Some people claimed changing the settings from Live to Schedule or increasing the Stream Delay bypassed the Youtube limit, or using a Direct OBS Integration was the solution, but again, I couldn't get any of this work.


----------



## mredodos (Feb 15, 2022)

amazing plugin, is it possible to start streaming youtube and facebook automatically?


----------



## nunFalco (Feb 16, 2022)

Hello everyone, lately I have some spikes in my stream when I use the pluggin with youtube. Should change something? I use 4500 on bit rate. But this is what I use when I do just one platform. Should I change this? or what can I change to fix this?


----------



## Dputz (Feb 18, 2022)

lifewithmatthew said:


> Yes, assuming every destination is using the same bitrate, then streaming to 2 destinations will take double the bandwidth, streaming to 3 will take triple the bandwidth, etc.


I have 35 Up/ 200 Down and after 2 streams it is impossible.  Last week I was only able to stream to one feed.  Unsure if that is a bandwidth issue or a laptop issue.


----------



## mredodos (Feb 19, 2022)

I have not prove with streaming multiple source fb + YouTube + twitch.. No CPU or bandwidth problem. 

Is possible change the audio source for specific streaming? I see some option like mixer I'd but I don't understand how work


----------



## christicehurst (Mar 3, 2022)

Just abit off topic but still very related. How are people dealing with all the different chat boxes at once? Yes Restream Chat is a option but you must pay up each month to get Youtube chat and others working together. I need to fina chat box that puts them all together.


----------



## Ben Anderson (Mar 3, 2022)

christicehurst said:


> Just abit off topic but still very related. How are people dealing with all the different chat boxes at once? Yes Restream Chat is a option but you must pay up each month to get Youtube chat and others working together. I need to fina chat box that puts them all together.


I've played around with sheepChat before. It may be what you're looking for.


----------



## Blondelion (Mar 4, 2022)

christicehurst said:


> Just abit off topic but still very related. How are people dealing with all the different chat boxes at once? Yes Restream Chat is a option but you must pay up each month to get Youtube chat and others working together. I need to fina chat box that puts them all together.


socialstream.ninja is the best solution


----------



## RickSchwarz (Mar 7, 2022)

sorayuki said:


> sorayuki submitted a new resource:
> 
> Multiple RTMP outputs plugin - a plugin to streaming to multiple RTMP servers with shared or standalone encoders
> 
> ...


is it possible to add a source / scene as additional stream


----------



## fabianr8 (Mar 7, 2022)

sorayuki said:


> sorayuki submitted a new resource:
> 
> Multiple RTMP outputs plugin - a plugin to streaming to multiple RTMP servers with shared or standalone encoders
> 
> ...


----------



## MidiaNinja (Mar 8, 2022)

Robo92la said:


> Can someone help me? I've tried downloading this plugin for Mac but can't seem to find it in my "view--docks". I have the proper versions and the obs-multi-rtmp folder in my plugins folder. Not sure what I'm getting wrong here.



Same problem here, any solution?


----------



## MidiaNinja (Mar 9, 2022)

MidiaNinja said:


> Same problem here, any solution?


I just updated my OBS for newest version and it work.


----------



## deaconscott (Mar 15, 2022)

Every time I try to install this plugin, it always fails. It says that there is a bug. Any help would be appreciated thank you


----------



## brighthorizon (Mar 23, 2022)

I was able to install by using the zip file instead of the installer.


deaconscott said:


> Every time I try to install this plugin, it always fails. It says that there is a bug. Any help would be appreciated thank you


----------



## Henryvill (Mar 29, 2022)

Fiz uma instalação normal. Para fazer multstreaming com You Tube faço pela OBS na configuração nativa e o facebook faço pelo Multstream RTMP, mas depois de exatos 3h20 a live no facebook é encerrada e no You tube continua. Alguém pode me ajudar a entender o que está havendo?


----------



## sagnelo (Apr 21, 2022)

sorayuki said:


> sorayuki submitted a new resource:
> 
> Multiple RTMP outputs plugin - a plugin to streaming to multiple RTMP servers with shared or standalone encoders
> 
> ...


This plugin has been reported as a virus since 2020 and despite user warnings nothing has been done. Can you resolve this please?


----------



## sagnelo (Apr 21, 2022)

This plugin has been reported as a virus since 2020 and despite user warnings nothing has been done. Can you resolve this please?


----------



## roleli (Apr 22, 2022)

Which file? Which Anti-virus program?
Try the zip file you can test the file at totalvirus.com


----------



## tianzhenghua (May 6, 2022)

I am installing this plus app on my MacOS and the second RTMP looks do not work well when the first RTMP is working well. Does anyone know this kind of issue?


----------



## sb11 (May 7, 2022)

anyone know how to uninstall this plugin.  
I loaded it and now it covers 7% or so of my screen asking for donation.


----------



## sb11 (May 7, 2022)

This plug in is forcing me to re-install the entire obs platform because it puts a block over the menus asking for donations.  This discourages the use and increases the difficulty to new users.


----------



## praelia7or (May 12, 2022)

I'm trying to use this plugin to multistream to Facebook, Twitch, Trovo in a standard quality (864p, 8Mb/s bitrate) and YouTube in a higher quality (1440p, 25Mb/s bitrate). We're at 110Mb upload so bitrate isn't a problem. I'm running a GTX1650 in a stream only PC with the driver modification to remove limits of concurrent NVENC streams. However when running more than one output (OBS settings+youtube quality) the CPU usage is at 100% and struggling. As far as I'm aware even without any modifications 2 NVENC streams should be possible, but the plugin seems to use CPU to try and do the NVENC encoding, rather than GPU. Can anyone explain what I'm missing here or what the problem might? Is the plugin able to successfully encode multiple streams with NVENC/GPU resources?


----------



## whizeazz (May 14, 2022)

I can not figure out how to do this on a mac.... killing me. any help??


----------



## NCC24656 (May 18, 2022)

ive tried  Mobcrush  and restream and lately  ive been have a few issues  but added you plugin and works like a charm and says what it says on the tin . 

thanks for sharing this plugin for OBS Much Appreciated


----------



## Lance_Lake (May 20, 2022)

I'd really like the ability to have a shortcut for starting and ending a specific stream.


----------



## sorayuki (May 23, 2022)

praelia7or said:


> I'm trying to use this plugin to multistream to Facebook, Twitch, Trovo in a standard quality (864p, 8Mb/s bitrate) and YouTube in a higher quality (1440p, 25Mb/s bitrate). We're at 110Mb upload so bitrate isn't a problem. I'm running a GTX1650 in a stream only PC with the driver modification to remove limits of concurrent NVENC streams. However when running more than one output (OBS settings+youtube quality) the CPU usage is at 100% and struggling. As far as I'm aware even without any modifications 2 NVENC streams should be possible, but the plugin seems to use CPU to try and do the NVENC encoding, rather than GPU. Can anyone explain what I'm missing here or what the problem might? Is the plugin able to successfully encode multiple streams with NVENC/GPU resources?


Have a look at log file whether it fallback to CPU encoding.
If the log texts are too long, you can paste the log somewhere


----------



## sorayuki (May 23, 2022)

sb11 said:


> This plug in is forcing me to re-install the entire obs platform because it puts a block over the menus asking for donations.  This discourages the use and increases the difficulty to new users.


Make sure you got it via official download page in github release page.
It should be only a small link at the top of its dock.


----------



## sorayuki (May 23, 2022)

whizeazz said:


> I can not figure out how to do this on a mac.... killing me. any help??


I don't use apple's computer, so it's not official supported.
However, you can try the pkg file in release page for Intel x86 one to see if it works, or below link for Apple silicon M1
https://github.com/kilinbox/obs-multi-rtmp/releases


----------



## Oluwasegun (May 23, 2022)

I need help on how to stream to instagram (1080x1920) and Youtube(1920x1080) at the same time on OBS. Any help pls


----------



## manoiese (Jun 8, 2022)

need hotkeys


----------



## linus_virtanen (Jun 20, 2022)

sorayuki said:


> There is a pull request of building Linux version. I have no Linux environment at the moment to take a try before merge, and also knowing it's hard to build binary for a various kind of distributations. Would you like to have a look?


Oh this is exactly why i ended up here. Is there any report or progress for an easy install Linux version yet? Thanks!


----------



## Alexei Kotov (Jul 7, 2022)

Is it possible to use this plugin to multi-stream with*out* multi-encoding?

I do *not* need different bitrates, different resolutions and different encoding settings for various outputs.

I just need to use *the same encoding settings* and restream *this one* stream to *various outputs*.

The Multiple RTMP outputs plugin creates a new encoding stream for every new output, which hugely loads my PC, especially with 4 outputs and more. But I do not need multiple encodings running at the same time. I need *only one encoding* — and restream this one encoding to *various outputs*.

Is it possible to do it with this plugin?


----------



## rockbottom (Jul 7, 2022)

Yep

Set encoders as "Get from OBS"


----------



## TaoTeK (Jul 7, 2022)

Hi im trying to install the plugin on my macbook 2012 (High Sierra 10.13.6). I followed the installation instructions but it doesnt seem to work.
Anybody knows what to do?? I tried it on windows and there it works fine.

I do have another question.
In settings and stream tab.. what do you have to fill in here??
I want tot stream tot facebook, mixcloud, youtube and twitch at the same time.


----------



## clankbells (Jul 21, 2022)

pkv said:


> Hey, very very nice job.   I had started work along these lines exactly but you've beat me.


Hi. Nothing stops you from releasing yours


----------



## ckyarmer (Aug 2, 2022)

sorayuki said:


> sorayuki submitted a new resource:
> 
> Multiple RTMP outputs plugin - a plugin to streaming to multiple RTMP servers with shared or standalone encoders
> 
> ...


I am on windows 11 and after i installed the plugin I don't see that anything changed to select multiple rtmps.  Any suggestions??


----------



## Simstar08 (Aug 4, 2022)

very good Job...but please can't we have it with a clockwise rotation for  every extra stream output we created. It will add great effect to it


----------



## Simstar08 (Aug 4, 2022)

sorayuki said:


> The default one. It's veryfast.


Good job Sorayuki... Can you add a rotation of 90 degree left or right so we can have screen orientation options.
Thanks


----------



## Simstar08 (Aug 4, 2022)

clankbells said:


> Hi. Nothing stops you from releasing yours


Yes nothing is stopping you from releasing yours...and maybe you can add  an option to rotate 90 degrees left


----------



## affectDJ (Aug 6, 2022)

After installation exe also manually I dont have DOCKS how i can repair this?


----------



## cfsardinha (Aug 7, 2022)

I install the plugin, but it not appears in my OBS 27.2.4 version. What can I do to be able to use the plugin? Is there a problem with this version?


----------



## cfsardinha (Aug 7, 2022)

NCC24656 said:


> ive tried  Mobcrush  and restream and lately  ive been have a few issues  but added you plugin and works like a charm and says what it says on the tin .
> 
> thanks for sharing this plugin for OBS Much Appreciated


I was loving use mobcrush, but they simply stop working. Such a pity. So I tried to use this rtmp, but it's not showing in my obs. Do you have any idea?


----------



## sorayuki (Aug 11, 2022)

cfsardinha said:


> I install the plugin, but it not appears in my OBS 27.2.4 version. What can I do to be able to use the plugin? Is there a problem with this version?


for 27.2.4 use the previous release.
the latest one is for OBS 28

If no dock appears check the view-docks menu.


----------



## ChronologicalGamer (Aug 11, 2022)

To the creator of this plugin, is it compatible with the current version of OBS? I wanna make sure so that I can try test multistreaming.


----------



## sorayuki (Aug 11, 2022)

ChronologicalGamer said:


> To the creator of this plugin, is it compatible with the current version of OBS? I wanna make sure so that I can try test multistreaming.


latest one supports OBS 28
previous one supports OBS 27


----------



## JackDarko (Aug 19, 2022)

sorayuki said:


> latest one supports OBS 28
> previous one supports OBS 27


i don't see any previous on history, only one version i can see there


----------



## Laxman Jaiswar (Aug 19, 2022)

can you make 'Multiple RTMP outputs plugin 2020-05-17' .dmg or .pkg file mac mini m1system. I am putting the extracted file in plugin folder but it is not showing in dock. here i am attaching system report. i am using obs 27​


----------



## DrVoorhees (Aug 23, 2022)

How do you uninstall the plugin?


----------



## megavapor (Aug 26, 2022)

wadokin said:


> Well, I realized that I was seeing myself as live on my own Tiwtch dashboard when streaming to Twitch at 8 Mbps, but then I went to my channel as a different user, and I appeared offline, so yeah, no hack there... Twitch was blocking me unitl I switched it back to 6 Mbps.
> 
> Also I realized that it was the obs-multi-rtmp-setup.exe that had installed the plugin in the Program Data folder. And then I had installed it twice by putting it manually into Program files. I was having the problem that the plugin doesn't remember the encoder settings after restarting (I tried versions 0.2.8 and 0.2.7.1), so I removed the files from Progarm Files, and I tried the obs-multi-rtmp-setup.exe, which put them again into Program DATA, and the plugin works anyway, but it still doesn't remember the encoder settings.
> 
> ...


I use restream, but the free account now has only 2 platforms, so I wanted another option and I got here, I tested the plugin, very good, but there is a problem, each platform is a new live, if you have 3 platforms, you need a computer very good to do 3 lives at the same time, and it needs 3x higher upload bandwidth, while restream had only 1 live, and after that it sent to more than 15 platforms at the same time, this was free, now it's paid unfortunately, another problem that I found in the plugin that after the installation my obs went crazy, I just kept varying the CPU and GPU 30 to 100% alternating, computer was much slower, then when trying to remove the puglin the saga began, very difficult, so far I couldn't, and it continues the problem in obs, it's no use removing obs and reinstalling, plugin is still there, suggestion would be an uninstall of puglin or more information on how to uninstall and especially about CPU and bandwidth consumption


----------



## rockbottom (Aug 26, 2022)

^^

You don't need to re-encode every stream, just select "Get From OBS" as your encoder.


----------



## Yagami-kun (Aug 29, 2022)

sorayuki said:


> latest one supports OBS 28
> previous one supports OBS 27


And thats means who the next version for this plugin was coming only when the final version for 28.0.0 is released,right??????


megavapor said:


> I use restream, but the free account now has only 2 platforms, so I wanted another option and I got here, I tested the plugin, very good, but there is a problem, each platform is a new live, if you have 3 platforms, you need a computer very good to do 3 lives at the same time, and it needs 3x higher upload bandwidth, while restream had only 1 live, and after that it sent to more than 15 platforms at the same time, this was free, now it's paid unfortunately, another problem that I found in the plugin that after the installation my obs went crazy, I just kept varying the CPU and GPU 30 to 100% alternating, computer was much slower, then when trying to remove the puglin the saga began, very difficult, so far I couldn't, and it continues the problem in obs, it's no use removing obs and reinstalling, plugin is still there, suggestion would be an uninstall of puglin or more information on how to uninstall and especially about CPU and bandwidth consumption


Restream now becomes mega anticonsumer,their deserves a mega-mass boycott (╬▔皿▔)╯


----------



## Acey05 (Aug 29, 2022)

megavapor said:


> I use restream, but the free account now has only 2 platforms, so I wanted another option and I got here, I tested the plugin, very good, but there is a problem, each platform is a new live, if you have 3 platforms, you need a computer very good to do 3 lives at the same time, and it needs 3x higher upload bandwidth, while restream had only 1 live, and after that it sent to more than 15 platforms at the same time, this was free, now it's paid unfortunately, another problem that I found in the plugin that after the installation my obs went crazy, I just kept varying the CPU and GPU 30 to 100% alternating, computer was much slower, then when trying to remove the puglin the saga began, very difficult, so far I couldn't, and it continues the problem in obs, it's no use removing obs and reinstalling, plugin is still there, suggestion would be an uninstall of puglin or more information on how to uninstall and especially about CPU and bandwidth consumption


Lets say you stream at 6,000Kbs.

You're sending 1 instance of Data (6K) to Restream, and then Restream is sending that (6K) everything else, that's how it works. The extra "Data" is coming from Restream.
So if you want 2 Platforms, that becomes 2 times the data (12K), and more and more, it can balloon pretty easily. Mind you, some people did mention Restream reduces the bitrate slightly, but I can't confirm that.

If you use this Plugin, you're doing the same. 2 platforms require 2 times the data rate, etc. So if you have a data capped internet, you could be easily hitting the limit, you can't do anything about that other then lower the bitrates or get a new ISP.


----------



## bonafeyed (Aug 31, 2022)

anyone have luck downloading the plugin with version 27.2.4? i installed .exe and .zip, neither are showing up in dock list?


----------



## Yagami-kun (Aug 31, 2022)

bonafeyed said:


> anyone have luck downloading the plugin with version 27.2.4? i installed .exe and .zip, neither are showing up in dock list?


It runs normally here,but I dont like who the list of RTMP are the same for all profiles u.u


----------



## RacerGregg (Sep 1, 2022)

Laxman Jaiswar said:


> can you make 'Multiple RTMP outputs plugin 2020-05-17' .dmg or .pkg file mac mini m1system. I am putting the extracted file in plugin folder but it is not showing in dock. here i am attaching system report. i am using obs 27​


I'm also at a loss as to how you install the new OBS 28-compatible version for Mac. The contents of the ZIP file are a .plugin file and not the usual folder structure. Placing it in OBS's plugin directory does not seem to be the correct procedure.


----------



## Peppe73 (Sep 1, 2022)

When will the new version of Multiple RTMP for OBS 28 be available?


----------



## sorayuki (Sep 2, 2022)

Peppe73 said:


> When will the new version of Multiple RTMP for OBS 28 be available?


6th, Aug


----------



## sorayuki (Sep 2, 2022)

JackDarko said:


> i don't see any previous on history, only one version i can see there











						Releases · sorayuki/obs-multi-rtmp
					

OBS ≧ 26.1用複数サイト同時配信プラグイン. Contribute to sorayuki/obs-multi-rtmp development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## harshanlal (Sep 2, 2022)

Laxman Jaiswar said:


> can you make 'Multiple RTMP outputs plugin 2020-05-17' .dmg or .pkg file mac mini m1system. I am putting the extracted file in plugin folder but it is not showing in dock. here i am attaching system report. i am using obs 27​


same here with OBS 28. I can see other installed plugins but not this one


----------



## DebbieJ (Sep 2, 2022)

will this be compatible with OBS28?


----------



## Peppe73 (Sep 2, 2022)

I have installed the update, but it still doesn't work warning on OBS Studio, Win10 64bit operating system.


----------



## andsim (Sep 2, 2022)

DebbieJ said:


> will this be compatible with OBS28?


no i had to revert to 27


----------



## sorayuki (Sep 3, 2022)

I'll have a look if OBS 28 has different behaviour than OBS 28 beta


----------



## sorayuki (Sep 3, 2022)

It seems to work with OBS 28 (without beta)


----------



## DebbieJ (Sep 3, 2022)

Turns out that this is NOT compatible with OBS 28 at this time.  How do I uninstall the plugin?


----------



## DebbieJ (Sep 3, 2022)

A better question is "are you planning an update that will be compatible with obs 28?"


----------



## Yagami-kun (Sep 4, 2022)

DebbieJ said:


> Turns out that this is NOT compatible with OBS 28 at this time.  How do I uninstall the plugin?





DebbieJ said:


> A better question is "are you planning an update that will be compatible with obs 28?"


The plugin works flawlessly with OBS 28.0.1 here,only thing who needs to be fixed are the issue about multiple profiles,lists of RTMP outputs for each one could be better than one for all profiles as it is actually e.e


----------



## Peppe73 (Sep 4, 2022)

It doesn't work for me and the window to update the plugin comes out


----------



## harshanlal (Sep 5, 2022)

harshanlal said:


> same here with OBS 28. I can see other installed plugins but not this one


the update 28.0.1 solved it for me


----------



## Peppe73 (Sep 5, 2022)

harshanlal said:


> the update 28.0.1 solved it for me


Not for me, the problem remained


----------



## paulrichard987 (Sep 6, 2022)

does anyone have a way to make it work on 28 I keep getting the plugin not started error and looking at the log file the error is due to possible import conflicts...


----------



## Tummytuckee (Sep 7, 2022)

Peppe73 said:


> Not for me, the problem remained
> 
> View attachment 86237


I'm having the same issue. Did you figure this out?


----------



## YozhicVeda (Sep 7, 2022)

does this plugin have dynamic bitrate? is it possible to turn it on?


----------



## Peppe73 (Sep 7, 2022)

If you don't update it, I think I will be forced to permanently delete the plugin from OBS


----------



## zaichi (Sep 8, 2022)

try newer version guys... it's working on me


----------



## zaichi (Sep 8, 2022)

YozhicVeda said:


> does this plugin have dynamic bitrate? is it possible to turn it on?


yes but it's not gonna cost more resource of your pc/laptops


----------



## zaichi (Sep 8, 2022)

Peppe73 said:


> If you don't update it, I think I will be forced to permanently delete the plugin from OBS











						Release For OBS 28 · sorayuki/obs-multi-rtmp
					

OBS Version 27 users download from here OBS 27版本从这里下载插件 ＯＢＳバージョン２７の方はこちらへ ＞＞＞Link＜＜＜ apple computer users download from here 苹果电脑用户请进这里 アップルパソコンユーザーはこっちらへ ＞＞＞Link＜＜＜ OBS Version 28 beta users down...




					github.com
				




try this verison


----------



## Yagami-kun (Sep 8, 2022)

This plugin till dont allow to stream in one or more platforms without clicking on OBS Start Stream button u.u


----------



## Peppe73 (Sep 8, 2022)

zaichi said:


> Release For OBS 28 · sorayuki/obs-multi-rtmp
> 
> 
> OBS Version 27 users download from here OBS 27版本从这里下载插件 ＯＢＳバージョン２７の方はこちらへ ＞＞＞Link＜＜＜ apple computer users download from here 苹果电脑用户请进这里 アップルパソコンユーザーはこっちらへ ＞＞＞Link＜＜＜ OBS Version 28 beta users down...
> ...


Thanks, this version works


----------



## YozhicVeda (Sep 8, 2022)

zaichi said:


> yes but it's not gonna cost more resource of your pc/laptops


how turn on dinamic bitrate ?


----------



## Dputz (Sep 9, 2022)

It installed for me however when ever I try to run multiple RTMPs it disconnects from one and starts the new one up.  Unable to run more than one.  Any fix?


----------



## Re4lBillyJ (Sep 9, 2022)

I just had one big trouble, and i don´t know how to fix it. I have eliminated all the rmtp destinations that I used to stream yesterday and used new directions for other stream today. Other youtube channel ando facebook. I streammed without problems. But then I chacked that the stream went to all the destinations that I used yesterday and today. Does anyone have the same problem?


----------



## Iglesia Camino Real Torre (Sep 11, 2022)

zaichi said:


> https://github.com/sorayuki/obs-multi-rtmp/releases/tag/0.2.8.1-OBS28
> 
> prueba esta versión


A mi me funciona, pero al cerrar el obs y volver a abrirlo se me borran los destinos que tenía grabados y queda sólo uno. Alguna idea de por qué ocurre esto? Y antes de que lo digan ya he desinstalado, vuelto a instalar, abierto y cerrado OBS muchas veces.


----------



## leathan (Sep 13, 2022)

Iglesia Camino Real Torre said:


> A mi me funciona, pero al cerrar el obs y volver a abrirlo se me borran los destinos que tenía grabados y queda sólo uno. Alguna idea de por qué ocurre esto? Y antes de que lo digan ya he desinstalado, vuelto a instalar, abierto y cerrado OBS muchas veces.



TO SAVE YOUR OUTPUTS FIRST ADD YOUR RTMP SERVER/KEY THEN AFTER ITS ADDED CLICK MODIFY, THEN CLICK OKAY.
PARA SALVARLOS PRIMEO AGREGA TU SERVIDOR DE RTMP DESPUES CLICKIA "MODIFICAR" DESPUES "OKAY"

After updating my obs client I got an error that I needed to update this plugin, It worked after I dropped the updated obs-multi-rtmp.dll in C:\ProgramData\obs-studio\plugins\obs-multi-rtmp\bin\64bit 

For anyone else updating I think the the default location is C:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit


----------



## leathan (Sep 13, 2022)

Re4lBillyJ said:


> I just had one big trouble, and i don´t know how to fix it. I have eliminated all the rmtp destinations that I used to stream yesterday and used new directions for other stream today. Other youtube channel ando facebook. I streammed without problems. But then I chacked that the stream went to all the destinations that I used yesterday and today. Does anyone have the same problem?


It may have to do with the rtmp servers not saving until you add them then click modify, then click okay, might even be a bug? Not sure I expected them to just save. But a lot of people having issues like that including the post I address right above this one. Cheers.


----------



## leathan (Sep 13, 2022)

Dputz said:


> It installed for me however when ever I try to run multiple RTMPs it disconnects from one and starts the new one up.  Unable to run more than one.  Any fix?


Sorry if this doesn't help but are you starting the streaming session with the plugin? If so are you first streaming once before hand to each service? I think you need to do that, I haven't streamed in so long but I had no issues aside from the weird way to make the rtmp endpoints save. Cheers.


----------



## GICC (Sep 14, 2022)

sorayuki said:


> sorayuki submitted a new resource:
> 
> Multiple RTMP outputs plugin - a plugin to streaming to multiple RTMP servers with shared or standalone encoders
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, this didnt work for me. The Multiple docks is not showing in my OBS. Or is there something I didnt do right?


----------



## MartiieZ (Sep 14, 2022)

Thank you for your great updated release.


----------



## Tummytuckee (Sep 20, 2022)

Which of these: Ryzen 5900x or 2070 super is better to encode? I won't be gaming , just talking to 4 places.


----------



## Yagami-kun (Sep 23, 2022)

Version 28.0.2 is released today ._.


----------



## v3eil (Sep 28, 2022)

How to get this work on OBS Flatpak version?


----------



## hkenshin (Oct 7, 2022)

This plugin has never worked for me. I tried using it for OBSv27 and now I'm getting the update obs-multi-rtmp notification now using OBSv28. I have wanted to delete it. But I can't find the file to delete and have deleted and reinstalled OBS but it still keeps coming up.


----------



## zaichi (Oct 7, 2022)

hkenshin said:


> This plugin has never worked for me. I tried using it for OBSv27 and now I'm getting the update obs-multi-rtmp notification now using OBSv28. I have wanted to delete it. But I can't find the file to delete and have deleted and reinstalled OBS but it still keeps coming up.


C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins

Find rtmp-service...

on me is working i stream at fb and yt without problem


----------



## sorayuki (Oct 13, 2022)

hkenshin said:


> This plugin has never worked for me. I tried using it for OBSv27 and now I'm getting the update obs-multi-rtmp notification now using OBSv28. I have wanted to delete it. But I can't find the file to delete and have deleted and reinstalled OBS but it still keeps coming up.


Delete C:\ProgramData\obs-studio\plugins\obs-multi-rtmp folder.


----------



## rapasave (Oct 15, 2022)

Ciao @sorayuki  first of all thanks for your work. I have installed your plugin but I guess I have to write manually the server for streaming. I meant there is any configuration of provider where I stream (Facebook;youtube; Twitch).  Am I right?  Thanks


----------



## rapasave (Oct 15, 2022)

I did it..woeks like a charm but I still not reached to add Twitch ,,I copy and past the jey but doenst work


----------



## Zachb36 (Oct 15, 2022)

Is there an update for v. 28 for Mac? (m1)


----------



## reaurbno (Oct 18, 2022)

There is any update? and Linux Support?


----------



## Yagami-kun (Oct 18, 2022)

Any improvement coming??????


----------



## Dawit Getachew (Oct 19, 2022)

i install RTMP in mac 10.15.7 but it doesn't showed up in obs docks can you help me pls?


----------



## itzrlysinister (Oct 22, 2022)

I am sure this has been asked before (too lazy to read) was curious if you are streaming to TikTok Live and Twitch at the same time is there a way in plugin settings to select different profiles since each platform takes different video setting? I just see Encoder and it says get from OBS not sure which profile it will get the settings from. Lets say I have TikTok Live in Add New Target area and Twitch server and stream key in OBS does TikTok Live use those video settings since I have 2 profiles made? I guess my real question is, is there a way that I am not aware of to switch profiles in this plugin?


----------



## yttrium (Oct 22, 2022)

Is there some way to make two secondary outputs use the same secondary encoder?

For instance - when you simply use "Get from OBS", the data stream is just cloned directly from the primary output/encoder, so there's basically no additional resource hit. However, I have three outputs, one using the primary (OBS) encoder and two using secondary encoder settings in obs-multi-rtmp. Despite both of the secondary outputs using the exact same settings, activating both of them spins up two separate encoders which are doing the exact same thing.

One possible workaround would be to shift which are the primary and secondary outputs, and then the duplicate secondary output could just "Get from OBS" to share the same encoder... however, that won't work for me because my primary output is HLS (and H265), not RTMP.


----------



## AlphaPyxis (Oct 27, 2022)

I am wondering if anyone else has a problem where the plugin output won't output the downscaled resolution I picked. It uses the original resolution. When I select an alternative resolution in the plugin menu it still outputs the 1080p. Is there any special way to have a different resolution streamed to the channels in this plugin. Thanks in advance for any help/advice.


----------



## yttrium (Oct 29, 2022)

AlphaPyxis said:


> I am wondering if anyone else has a problem where the plugin output won't output the downscaled resolution I picked. It uses the original resolution. When I select an alternative resolution in the plugin menu it still outputs the 1080p. Is there any special way to have a different resolution streamed to the channels in this plugin. Thanks in advance for any help/advice.


Can you share a screenshot of your configuration? Probably something simple.


----------



## BadRusMan (Nov 1, 2022)

Obvious performance hit (in frame render) when using updated version for v28 obs Average time to render frame can go too high with 2 streams live (obs+plugin).
 v27 version works much better.

Waiting for a fix.


----------



## Zachb36 (Nov 12, 2022)

Mac M1 Max Studio, keeps dropping from 30 fps, to 12 fps, to 0 fps. and goes from streaming to reconnecting over and over again. 
Any suggested fixes? 

Thank you!









						Release For OBS 28 beta · kilinbox/obs-multi-rtmp
					

This is an unofficial build. OBS Version < 28 is not supported for this Release!




					github.com


----------



## Zachb36 (Nov 12, 2022)

Zachb36 said:


> Mac M1 Max Studio, keeps dropping from 30 fps, to 12 fps, to 0 fps. and goes from streaming to reconnecting over and over again.
> Any suggested fixes?
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


Nevermind, I had the wrong version of the plugin installed :)


----------



## Zachb36 (Nov 15, 2022)

Zachb36 said:


> Mac M1 Max Studio, keeps dropping from 30 fps, to 12 fps, to 0 fps. and goes from streaming to reconnecting over and over again.
> Any suggested fixes?
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


Nevermind the nevermind, right back to it again. Can't stream.. doing the same thing again :(


----------



## rapasave (Nov 18, 2022)

Hello, how I can set up the title of the streaming ?
I don't see any option in the plugin windows 
By the way the plugin works very very well

Thanks


----------



## Zachb36 (Nov 22, 2022)

Is there any way to get this working yet on Mac m1 with OBS v28?


----------



## Zachb36 (Nov 28, 2022)

Is this project dead? Anyone know of an alternative method of streaming to two online platforms?


----------



## Spreadman (Dec 5, 2022)

Does not function with latest OBS 28.1.2 64 bit PC


Zachb36 said:


> Is this project dead? Anyone know of an alternative method of streaming to two online platforms?



You can use restream to stream to multiple sources but they must accept the same resolution on every output unless you pay for a premium package which can be pricey. restream.io

As it is, this plugin is great for streaming to different platforms in varying resolutions and frame rates.


----------



## Zachb36 (Dec 5, 2022)

Spreadman said:


> Does not function with latest OBS 28.1.2 64 bit PC
> 
> 
> You can use restream to stream to multiple sources but they must accept the same resolution on every output unless you pay for a premium package which can be pricey. restream.io
> ...


Problem is, the plugin isn't working on OBS v28 with Mac M1 CPU's


----------



## Zachb36 (Dec 8, 2022)

Swiftstream said:


> Swiftstream is a free online tool to stream to multiple platforms. It also allows streamer to simultaneously chat followers from facebook, twitch and manage live events
> Login here
> View attachment 89499


I'm not interested in paying for a service when a plugin can/should be able to do the same for free.


----------



## Mark Weiss (Dec 12, 2022)

I upgraded to V 28 OBS and installed the current multi-RTMP version.

My log file reports that it's not being loaded though:

"obs-multi-rtmp/bin/64bit/obs-multi-rtmp.dll' due to possible import conflicts"

What does this mean?


----------



## roleli (Dec 12, 2022)

Remove the current plugin and reinstall from the developer's Github and you should be fine








						Release For OBS 28 · sorayuki/obs-multi-rtmp
					

OBS Version 27 users download from here OBS 27版本从这里下载插件 ＯＢＳバージョン２７の方はこちらへ ＞＞＞Link＜＜＜ apple computer users download from here 苹果电脑用户请进这里 アップルパソコンユーザーはこっちらへ ＞＞＞Link＜＜＜ OBS Version 28 beta users down...




					github.com
				



I seeing anything for mac users for OBS 28


----------



## samdoe (Dec 15, 2022)

Hi thank you, this is so great! I just have one problem, everytime i try to stream to twitch, i use a URL from here https://stream.twitch.tv/ingests/ + my stream key and i get this error: "failed to connect to stream." 

However, everything works for facebook and youtube. Does anyone else have this problem with twitch connection?

Thank you,
Sam


----------



## samdoe (Dec 16, 2022)

nvm it works! i tried the next day and it works! it really works!!


----------



## samdoe (Dec 16, 2022)

i spoke too soon... now 2 out of the 3 streams dont work. seems like hit or miss sometimes


----------



## samdoe (Dec 16, 2022)

Does anyone else have a problem with streaming to 3 places at once? or problems with twitch connection?


----------



## Zachb36 (Dec 17, 2022)

samdoe said:


> i spoke too soon... now 2 out of the 3 streams dont work. seems like hit or miss sometimes


It's busted - that's exactly the issue. Once in a while it works - othertimes 0 FPS


----------



## xX_Deku_Xx (Dec 18, 2022)

Is this extension better than use the default streaming service on OBS?​Even if I don't use the multiple stream outputs?


----------



## haleypadawan (Dec 22, 2022)

I'm confused since there are conflicting information. Someone said to avoid using more resources we can just set the settings to "Get from OBS" which then if you're uploading 9000kbps then you're only sending 9000kbps and not 18000kbps if you're streaming to 2 platforms which will mean it will be the same as restream without watermark/having to pay.

But on the other hand someone said you will always need to upload 18000kbps if you're sending 9000kbps to 2 platforms even with "Get from OBS" option.

Can someone clarify this? Thank you.


----------



## roleli (Dec 23, 2022)

If you are using this plugin and you are sending 9,000 Kbps to the 2 platforms, you will need to be able to send 18,000 Kbps. 

Now the 'get from OBS' option just prevents the encorder from doing double encoding. You are using the settings of OBS so it is less processing but does not change the fact you are still sending to 2 platforms  therefore 2 x 9000 Kbps

With Restream, Castr, Splitstrem and similar providers  you will send one stream, 9,000 Kbps, to them and they will "restream" the stream to the 2  or more platforms for you. 

Now the general recommendation is that is you are pushing a stream of  X Kbps you should try and have 2 to 2.5 that amount in upload capacity. The reason is you want to ensure you have headroom for other activity that might happening on the network and or fluctuation in the upload speeds.


----------



## haleypadawan (Dec 23, 2022)

roleli said:


> If you are using this plugin and you are sending 9,000 Kbps to the 2 platforms, you will need to be able to send 18,000 Kbps.
> 
> Now the 'get from OBS' option just prevents the encorder from doing double encoding. You are using the settings of OBS so it is less processing but does not change the fact you are still sending to 2 platforms  therefore 2 x 9000 Kbps
> 
> ...


Ahh I see. Thank you for this information.

So "Get from OBS" makes it so CPU/GPU usage doesn't change when you're streaming from 1 or multiple streams?


----------



## Bigboot (Dec 27, 2022)

Não funciona com OBS 28.1.2. Preciso de ajuda!!


----------



## ndewtye77 (Dec 28, 2022)

It doesn't seem to work at all for a mac.


----------



## c0nsecro (Tuesday at 8:17 AM)

Hello everyone, I've made a review of my settings ... creepy english skills, but maybe it will help you: https://youtu.be/l1jCnNBX_ag . At least it seems to be, that the plugin get problems with the anticheat "BattlEye" but I can't confirm it complete until now. Did someone else got problems when he plays PUBG, Destiny 2 or Escape from Tarkov like me?


----------



## ENECE (Today at 1:22 PM)

Atascado en la versión 27 de OBS por Multiple RTMP outputs plugin y obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio


----------

